# ARGC Part 6....



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

UPDATED 13 November








*Taking a Break*

Sam2995
Egg
Mary k
Reena
Gracie








*Waiting to start*

Amber
Little Nell
She-Hulk
Nico67- starting in 2007
Dollydee








*Monitoring Cycle*

Welshbird
Louby lou
Jeannethorndike








*Down regulation*
Sencybil1
Truly
Lukey








*Stimming*








*Egg retrieval*








*Embryo transfer*









*2WW*

 *Bun/s in the oven*

KTC
Lily
Melmac


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Now i am totaly lost   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am total lost with half of whats going on    

had a bad day with DH again today seem to have one good day and the a bad one ,  i;m going to try to get him out of london on sat nite after work may be go stay in a little place in the country where we use to go for a cheeky nite away B 4 we were married .

sorry for not keeping up with all your lovley chitter chatter i do enjoy reading it I just dont have the energy to join in 

lots of love


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico-sorry pet.... when you come to see what stage everyone is at, it will always be on the first page, so will be easier to find it and update it....


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Girls, sorry I haven't been around lately - although I have been popping in now and then to catch up with your news.  Welcome to all the new girls and Hi to all.

Nico, a night out of London sounds like a fantastic idea and probably just what you both need.

I've been "trying" to take a break from the boards for a short while we worked out what to do next..... and we've decided not to give up yet and are hoping to get started again next week on the short protocol - AF is due on Wednesday so Lukey looks like we might be cycling at the same time.

I'm a bit worried about my FSH levels though - on all my cycles my levels have been around 7 and then on the last cycle it was 9.8 - do they stop you starting if your levels are over 10?

love to all
Dolly


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Nell, well done on getting the list on first.  Did the PM help?  Oh and 'surf boards' are what I call santiary pads     Stop laughing Lukey


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

K, thanks. I saved a version of it in my draft emails and then cut and pasted. I think maybe it was sooner than the mods were intending for a new topic. SO if a few of us cut n paste a copy when we get to 30/35 pages or so, we should be alright


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Evening all

This is like the sunflowers thread fasssssssssst moving the other your putting the other ARGC threads to shame girls!

Little Nell you made me laugh I was scanning through the posts and thought i was on ebay when I say your chairs, great fabric!!  Love your new pic, did make me giggle though, I call my mate hot lips.  God your a bad influence, I always start telling dirty stories because of you... well my mate's hubby was doing abit of cooking inv chillies, they then started to have a bit of nokkie, her nether regions were rubbed and then were on fire, she had to jump in a cold bath for comfort!!!!

Nico, glad your till is making sounds like the credit card machine at ARGC, fingers crossed you'll be on your way there soon.

Sam, Liam Gallagher, really not sure about him, what was he like?  You seem alot more positive in your posts I hope life is kind to you if you decide to cycle again.  Read an article today which may interest you, I think your a veggie? that woman with low iron have fertility problems, not sure if you have been tested for iron deficiency?

She, how was the fireworks at Blackheath, my mate lives in Greenwich and I went with her a few years ago and it was fab.

Welshbird will you be on the short protocol? Views from your home sound lush!

Lurkey glad you had a lovely break, keeping an eye on you being a fellow short protocol girl as well.

Dollydee, ARGC prefer your fsh to be below 10 but I believe they leave it down to you if you want to proceed with cycle.

Hi to the preggy woman, Lilly, little Mel and KTC, has it sunk in yet?

Hello to everyone else I have missed.

Nell not sure about putting myself on the list as I am in a real dilemma as to whether to go to my local clinic  (results for my age are in the 40%)or ARGC.  I will get three goes at my local for one go at ARGC  .

Sam x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I believe the lips plant is actually a chili!!


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Sam,

I apologise because i dont know you from adam but as far as the 3 for 1 thing goes... my hubbie and i had 2 goes elsewhere without EVEN A BLOOD TEST!!!

But i suppose it depends...if you're taking your notes with you....we're having 'the lot' at ARGC and it'll be the same as we've already spent..

After all the money's gone ( which sounds negative) i'm going to opt for 'natural ivf' where they let you grow your one egg naturally and just give you the late night...(if they let me)...about a third of the price (the daily mail says) supposedly... but obviously less of a success rate.... my embryo's die off and i cant help thinking it's the drugs..

(heating still stuck..we've got the patio door open.. it's like barbi weather in here!)

x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

LoubyL...how old are you if it isn't too rude a ??


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

37yrs old x  hubbie 33


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Loubylou, 

can you tell me a bit about your history then, you have no profile?

sam x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Did you do day 3 or blast transfers? I also have done 2 cycles elsewhere and had crappy response each time. One single egg each time...which kind of rubs after sticking myself etc!


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Im an IT spaz..that's why i have no profile!... had 2 goes at ivf at holly house...first time rubbish response as older 2nd time short proto i felt like a champ 9 eggs- 2 transferred on day 3 all the rest died off..think im having probs implanting i've had stacks of laser treatment womb/cervix (hence the hysteroscopy)...im a bits and bobs case i reckon!..x


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

Just seen Robert Winston is doing a programme starting next Tuesday called "A Child Against All Odds" - might be quite interesting to watch - I usually like his programmes.

Sam, thanks for the info on FSH levels.. I'm trying not to worry about it because I've heard that can make things worse!  And I love your hot lips story - ouch!

DH is just back from a business trip ... best say Hi!

love
Dolly


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Go to profile at the top of this page, then it will take you into your log in, on the left side of the page a box says modify profile,  go into forum profile info and type your bits ten click on change profile.  Believe me I am not expert.

Back to me!!! My case is different from you, well every Case is unique, I have had a successful pregnancy therefore believe I have no real implantation issues, the dr at my follow up said it could of been down to bad luck why it did not work at my last go.  My theory is that I may end up paying £ 10,000 for another bfn and then thats my lot, I can't keep paying out for IVF, where as if it was just bad luck I would have more of a chance getting pregnant 1 out of 3 goes than just another one at the ARGC.  I completely understand why people go there for environmental problems and have seen the success stories from woman who have gone else where for upto 6 treatments.  Comments welcome. 

Sam x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Just popping in quickly.  Scanned through all the messages and am totally lost.  Feel like I missed a load somehow.  

Sjc - Are there 3 of us Sam's on here now or was your post about Liam Gallagher meant for me.  I'm confused.  Def not me, I'm not a veggie.

Re the meet up.  I don't know London very well so can't suggest a venue.  Any ideas anyone?

A very confused Sam


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Sjc - I just re-read your message and can completely understand your thought process as I have been thinking very much the same.  Yes I think the ARGC are great.  They are great because they thoroughly investigate us and I believe they are also great at getting the best possible embryos out of us.  And of course if you need immune treatments then the ARGC are the only place to be.  So then my belief is that if you were already getting good embryos at a previous clinic, you don't have immune issues, you have had all the investigations, you stimm well then wouldn't you be better off at a 3 for 1 clinic (or more realistically 2 for 1).  This is what I have been thinking and why I am sitting on the fence for a while before making any decisions.  The ARGC think the reason why I haven't conceived is because my lining is poor.  Yes IVF drugs can improve this but do I really have reason to spend double to have this at the ARGC when I can have 2 for 1 at my previous clinic.  Just not sure at the moment.

Haven't moaned for a while but just have to say.  Paid £160 for some viagra (to thicken lining) at the ARGC.  A friend just got the same amount from her clinic for £56!!!  I am wondering if they made a mistake.

Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I think I could get 5 over here for the price of 1...but I would also like to get more than one embryo too! 

I have got pregnant naturally but am now down to 1 tube. DH has been away 6 months and in that time I turned 40...so things are against us bigtime. We both agreed to throw whatever was needed at this next cycle- dependant on our initial appt-so we could be sure that we would not look back with regrets. I think my body can do it, it just needs some careful management 
At the very start we agreed to call it a day after 4 as that was what the stats said, but now...well, anything goes!!


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Nell - I honestly feel that your history is the type that the ARGC excell with and I can totally understand your reasons for coming here.


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Little Mel I must apologise I put you down as a preggers woman instead of Melmac ,well  this maybe a premonition eh, lets hope so.  Totally understand where your coming from with regard to treatment Mel and if you have got a free flowing tube and you have not got pregnant since i would go to ARGC.  The thing is I think because I was going to the place with the best stats (ARGC) and having been pregnant before I believed that I would of had a BFP.  I have heard recently that high doses of drugs effect egg quality and lining, and ponder as to whether this was why it didn't work for me this time or was it just bad luck, even though I had blastocysts, but none good enough to freeze.  I know when IVF fails we can keep questioning why and we never get the answers.    

Sam, this is so difficult isn't it, where do you live by the way? Can't you buy Viagra over the internet?

Sam


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

It was Lurkey and Noel Gallagher, Lurkey are you a veggie. ? Sorry Sam.


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sam (sjc)

Have a look at this article about egg quality.

http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/premature_ovaries.html

I confess that I took DHEA supplements for 3 months before starting tx. Whether that had any impact on the outcome I can't say. The jury seems to be out on whether it helps or not, but it may help in counteracting the effect of the high drug doses.

I think that you can get Viagra on the net pretty freely with or without prescription.

Lilyx

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Sam (sjc) - I'm in Herts.  And yes it is so difficult and but then again I'm useless at making decisions.  I've done IVF 5 times.  After the first two they found scar tissue (later removed) which would have prevented implantation.  So then I went on to have 3 more goes.  All embryos were graded 1 or 2s and lining OK (ish).  All attempts led to a  BFN.  Two of my IVFs were fresh, 3 were FET.    We produced 40 embryos most of which looked good though the thaw rate was bad so maybe looks can be conceiving.  All 5 attempts ending in BFN and I only have 2 embies left in the freezer (2 were destroyed).  Previous doctor says the problem is age/chromosomal and that I should do PGD which I have read Mr T doesn't like.  ARGC says it is my lining (though they know little about my previous cycles as they have never asked for my notes).  Don't know what to think myself.  I did get pregnant naturally but miscarried.

Sam


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

I thought I had a rough ride with infertility and its not until I found FF that I have realised how lucky I am. Even though, of course I have appreciated my little boy, since going through IVF again it has made me appreciate him even more, although I didn't think this was possible.  One BFN was bad enough let alone 5, Sam i do admire you.  What was your scarring in your womb from?

Thanks Lilly, just going to bed but will view that tomorrow.  Read about DHEA a few times from other posts must give it a go! Better find out whats in it first!

Sam


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow girls -  a good debate

Just to clear things up...it was me with Noel Gallagher and I am not veggie - I think Welshie is?

Really believe that the new technique (raised as a topic recently on the IVF thread) is going to be the way forward from next year onwards (testing the fluid around the embryos thus not requiring PGD so to speak). You can I believe already get this in the US (they've actually been talking about it for a while but the press stories only usually cover results when they presented at congresses etc ie now). If this is the case, all of us should be v grateful as we will all be able to partake in this should we choose to (such good success rates too) - think of the women who are 5-10 years older than us who have "given up" - it would be too late for them  . All in all we have to make our own decisons and be happy with them, the great thing about FF is we can get lots of people to help us with this  

Nico - great idea about a night away - hope you can sort it   

She - you are not CAD-ing somewhere are you? I am v worried techie   

Lukey

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

sjc- just so not to confuse things further I am Little Nell not Mel...
Lukey- you are up and about early! 
One more sleep till DH is home. Need to get my butt in gear!


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi girls,

Feel like a bit of a turncoat but I've just made an appointment at http://www.createhealth.org/index.html

for next thursday...feel like a freak as im an a monitoring cycle, but I'm ovulating and my eggs are getting older,I do luckily have children and I think the drugs arent helping fertilization.Going for a chat.

Posted that on for anyone's a bit like me...x

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Louby- as I said earlier, everyone makes the decision that they can look back on and be happy with. This is different for everyone....GL


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi girls

Supper woman has crashed and burned just crawled out of bed to ck email (sad) i have a flu i think just pounding head and body hurts, I will be fine tomorrow think my body has just said stop take a day off.

Some good news dh  brother has just split from his wife of 18 years 3 children long story but dh brother trying to buy a house so dh mum is going to take some money out of her house and give some to dh and brother so may have some money for tx its early days yet but looking hopeful she has a big house and lives on her own, and only has 2 sons .

dolly so good to have you back good luck

back to bed with cup of tea and choclate (energy)


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

for you  Nico - you do make me laugh....you start the sentence with "good news, DH brother and wife are splitting up"     - the news about the dosh is good news though - fantastic - now you just need to get yourself better, get the stress out of the way and you will be off making babies - really pleased for you. Have to admit that my lovely Dad has asked to pay for our tx this time round and sent me a v big cheque last week - I would not accept it for ages originally but cried and cried as we could afford it ourselves but he does not want us to "go without" - how do you say thank you for something like that? I love him lots

Nelst - you are def not Melst - well not yet anyway    

Louby - good for you hun - you do whatever you want to  .

Dolly - good to have you back  . Starting SP next week fingers crossed for half-decent FSH. They certainly gave me the impression last time I was there that you and ARGC would agree together what was an acceptable FSH figure for you (based on history etc)

Anyway, been to the South Coast and back to do more Great Aunt duties - hence early start - though awake anyway at 6! The WEIRDEST thing happened today...on the way down I was listening to Heart FM singing along to The Feeling (they are so good aren't they?) when for NO REASON whatsoever, the radio changed channels itself (I was nowhere near it) to BBC R4 and the beginning of the interveiw with Sir Robert Winston on his new programme next week - it was all about IVF and selection etc. It finished just as I drove into the drive of Great Aunt and then went back to Heart FM - that is SPOOKY. Again I will choose to believe in it as a positive sign (for us all!) FREEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKY  

Lovely day - may do some gardening but also need to find house to rent for when we move after Xmas ......... mmmmmmm  

Later

Lukey

xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

Just thought, for the list....ET and 2WW are the same aren't they?.... cos as soon as the embies are in, you are on your 2WW?? dduuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrr. Should it say ET/2WW? Anal but true....


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Lukey, no I disagree.

ET is the physical act of having them put pack or indeed waiting for them to be put back.  2ww happens afterwards.

Has anyone heard from K and how she got on today?

Lilyx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Lukey

Just saw your question re ET and 2ww...

As Lily says, ET is the actual act of having the embryos transfered...the 2ww is the waiting time from ET onwards...

eg...

ET is classed as day 0
then 1dpt - 1 day past/post transfer etc...is the start of the 2ww...


Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh ladies - I know you are right ....I was more meaning that it will mean those that are under ET on the list will be so for only one (or a few) day(s) before they need to be changed to 2WW on the list - this is of course fine but more work for the list-changer as they would need to change that person almost as soon as they had put them under ET - do you get what I mean. Not being thick honest....


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi have just got out of my pit and am now on  the sofa with quilt and dog waiting for DH to come home with JJ its fish and chips to night  no cooking 4 me .

I did not mean it was good news about DH brother they got married very young and have not had sex for 6 years  so its better they divorce now and get on with there life and good for us as we have just had our TX payed for I hope any way if not it will help the worry of it all.

Just had a funny thought  If I feel so bad and my immune system is down and I am Ov this week may be i will get PG o natural . I have to say     is the last thing on my mind but maybe i should give it a go  

nico


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

I think everyone here is crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(in the best possible way of course!)

Radio 4 Lukey!!! No need to pretend...............


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- you must have a magnetic personality for your radio to tune in like that!
Nico- fish and chips is just what nursey ordered...wish we could get decent F&C out here. Sadly the Germans do not know how to....


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh and I won something today- a parcel arrived which was not one of my ebay purchases....and it was a book. I thought DH had won/bought it and sent it to this address...however it was a prize from a mag that I entered....how weird. It is a book on castles, which  DH loves, so there is a gift waiting for him along with his fav melton mowbray pork pies in the fridge for tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

Pretend what Louby? Of course Woman's Hour was drawn to me Nelst.....can't wait for the porgramme now (next Tues) - it sounded so interesting - even told my Great Aunt about it today as she did not have babs (but that was apparently because she and her husband were on different sides of the Channel for lots of wars....)
Nico - glad you are not cooking and are resting - though less interesting for us of course as we love your menus!!   Can you give us one anyway even if you aren't going to cook it?!   
Nel - pies and books - you know how to show a man a good time...


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Dh has been to saisburys on his was home and god knows what we are going to eat I do know i will be clearing up in the morning and we are having xmas pudding    4 pudding , JJ and i on sofa with quilt .

I listen to radio 4 all the time , however slept through it today .

feeling better now my boys are home


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Evening ladies

Well, I'm much warmer.  Had plumber and sparks here at 8.30 and all systems go by 9 - so had heating going all day.  Like a Turkish bath indoors now.  probably managed to empty gas tank.  

Nico, you should let your DH take care of you.  Rest up.   

Agree with Lukey on the list .  We will all know when one of us is going in for ET - we should be jumping from EC to 2WW.  Its quite a short list really, are there 10/12 (?) of us at present.  We will never have more than one person in any section if were not careful  

Louby, think the Create way with no drugs is great, and a lot cheaper too.  I chose ARGC 'cos of the immune testing and will give it one shot with them after that I may go down the natural path.  Don't leave the thread though, Lukey and I need extra IT spazness to balance the techies.   

Dolly, lovely to see you back and forging ahead.  You should be cycling with me aswell, although, like Lukey, the FSH disclaimer is in place.  LPQ won't know whats hit it !

Sam, is your Viagra the same dosage as your friends.  The difference in price is criminal if it is.  At least you know where to buy it next.

Nell, how exciting, less than 24 hours.  Get those lips hot   

She is very quiet, where is the big green one hiding herself


BTW, I am a veggie but I've never done anything with Noel Gallagher !    


Big hello to the preggers girls and to anyone I've missed.
Love and babydust, Welshbird x


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

IT spaz? Although politically incorrect   this is spot on sadly   
If I was big and green I'd be hiding too....


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

Off now ladies - can't wait as have pasta tonight and is usually rationed a la Zita  
Nellie - thinking of you tmrw                   hope DH is OK

See you tomorrow.....

Lukey

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks lukey- got to go change the bedlinen and defuzz my armpits....  Pasta- yummy!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Girls, hope you've all had good days.

Welshbird, glad to hear you've got your heating working again!  And fab that we might be cycling at the same time - it will be great to have you and Lukey as cycle buddies - hopefully we will all pass the FSH test with flying colours!  

Nico, enjoy the xmas pud - I love the stuff!

I'm off to Pennyhill Park Spa tomorrow for 24 hours pampering and relaxation with 3 girl friends.  Can't wait... just what I need before the fun and games begin next week!  

Hello to all....

love
Dolly x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Xmas pudd- have a stack of clotted cream in the freezer waiting to be broken out!!

I found this site on my travels and it makes for interesting and hopeful reading!  http://www.thefertilesoul.com/Results/Case_Studies/case_studies.php

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello my FF

THis is a quick one... am still in shock myself!!

I had my scan today... there are now TWO sacs each with a heartbeat.. OMG its TWINS!!  They think that last week the one sac was hidden by the one we saw!!

DH still in shock... I can't stop smiling... next scan in 2 weeks!

Love and Hugs

K xx

  

PS Nell, have fun with DH tomorrow


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

*k - huge mega double congratulations*.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

K - You have every reason to smile - that is just great news!

Dx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

k- what great news. You must be on cloud18!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ktc...

just seen your news and wanted to say a massive congratulations hun (from one clomid oldie to another  )

       

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Evening all,

K - You are one lucky lady!

Louby - Well done on your decision to go to Create Health.  I know a couple of girls who went there and were impressed.  Are you still going to go to the ARGC ?

Nico - Hope you are feeling better now.

Welshie - Yes me and my friend had the exact same amount of Viagra.  The price increase is SO criminal that I actually wonder if they made a mistake.

I actually agree with Lukey about the list.  The problem with having a section for ET alone is quite simply that we don't update the list regularly enough.  So I vote for EC/ET to be one category simply so we all know whoever is at that all important stage.

Hello to everyone else sorry not to send personal message but I need my bed.

sam


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

[fly]Twinnies for K - hoorah! Fingers crossed hun  [/fly]


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi at home again today for one more day of rest

Dolly I have been to penny hill how nice what a treat its down near my MIL house.

TWINS  how wonderful take care  KTC

Xmas pud lovley JJ had 3 helpings I have never known a 7 year old eat like this one he is a joy to feed and i love to feed people.

I think I feel well enough for a little house work today so better get it done and i can rest again.

be back later nico


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

K, ahh that's great news hun. How exciting  Congratulations 

Nell, good luck for today.  Fingers crossed for you.  I don't suppose that we'll be seeing you for a couple of days  

Speak later

Lilyx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

todays menu

started early to day as i have got the slow cooker out 

lamb stew thing i have just made it up but lots of red wine organic lamb so it will be cooking all day while i put my feet up and relax not sure if i will spice it up and have it with rice or just mash .

going down to see mother in law after work on sat she has just given us some money (enough for 2x TX)     
or one and a new kichen
so better go and do our bit also we are going to have a car boot sale on sunday to get ris of lots of stock from the old shop we had a kiosk selling sweets papers and all that stuff so we have drinls and mars bars ect to get rid of so we are going to try to shift it all, I love and hate car boots all at the same time  you get some very strange people at them ..

NELL  are you counting the mins till you have your man safe.

Where is she hulk  have i mist something 

sam and welsh chick hope you have your heat back on and are defrosting well.

Lukey I will not forget you  hope your well

Egg hope your out ther looking after your self Mary K also you are not forgotton

How is our meet up gping have we given up 


Now I have to money for TX I just want so start asap But please tell me i would be sill to do it this side of xmas what with my mad life and all .

mel hope your not feeling to sick 
lilly and KTC are you having any sickness

ok who have i forgot 

Dolly Reena  and to all the rest have a good friday


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- wow you have a generous MIL!! 
I am sat patiently waiting for DH. He has his hire car- but not his bags  - and is on his way!! Should be here anytime now!! 
I have tidied up abit. I have also put sticky post-its everywhere so he will find those once I am at work 1300hrs onwards! Turkey is in fridge, so he can decide what to do with that for dinner....
She-----is probably off skipping down valleys belting out a good tune...


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh nel im so exited for you
MIL is taking money out of her house to help her other son buy a house after his split with wife  so is being fair and giving us the same she is 75 and has no need for money so better we have it now while we need it than wait until she has gone, its very kind of her , I told my mum today and now i feel bad for her my parents are so much younger and have not been able to help us with money but I have to say it has made me feel a lot better ,

Nell your ticker will be in single fig soon is DH being a house husband for the week 

nico


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello my lovelies

DH and I are in NY (finally - spent 1 hour 3 mins just getting thru' immigration then had to hunt for our luggage) and hotel charges for broadband so won't be logging on that often. Just skimmed through this page and the word twins jumped right out. Congratulations K - you must be on cloud 9. Am so please for you and your DH.

Impressed with your chairs Nellster! DH back today - arrival imminent - *yaaaay* for you. Hope the bed has been nicely dressed with crisp bedlinen - sorry, have a bed linen fetish of sorts! How's the hooter?

Melster and Lilly, how are you both? Mel my darling, back isn't tooo bad - thanks for asking. DH kindly gave it a few rubs on the plane. Could luck with the house! Have you started packing yet? Hope the morning sickness isn't too grim - really hope it's just morning and not all day affair.

Oh, Loubie (welcome by the way) well done on the fottie result (choke). Great free kick!

Sorry for limited personals - for once can't keep up with the 
Hugs to Lukey, both Sams, Nico, Dolly, Welshie (nice and toastie warm I hope) and Stimmin Sybil.

ttfn
xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

She __ wow i did not know you were in NY have a lovely time I must have mist that post.
hope its all play and no work for the both of you .


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

All play Nico - with just a tiny bit of work which is more like play anyway - will be checking out some interiors shops later on today in Soho. Just waiting for brekkie - woke up ravenous!

Have a nice day now


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Nico - I've not gone anywhere but good to know you won't forget me -      If you wanted to "go" this side of Xmas I'm sure you could - is that what you were asking? Do you think it is the best thing though? Only you will know hun (says she whose husband is changing jobs next week, we're selling the house and moving in 6 weeks! - when is life ever stress-free?) Menu sounds gorg - may do a chicken version of it myself tonight mmmmm. Just been to acupuncture so feel all floaty and will get DH to take me shopping for a few hours (love sitting in coffee shops with him as we never do that). Today he sent me on my way by standing at the front door in white towelling robe and did a full frontal flash for the world to see - soooo embarrassing (well only one house could see actually and that is if the people in it had 20ft necks that went round corners and binoculars! - though DH said the binocs weren't necessary   )
Nelster                                                  . Hope DH has a   for you hun.
She - course! Forgot you were there - WE MISS YOU.  Happy shopping, try to buy something that isn't green for a change?   . 
K - 2 for the price of one - have you recovered yet bless you?  
Mel - hope all OK with you     
Lily - when is your next scan - must be soon?   
Sency - you're quiet - all ok?
Welshie - is the sun out in Wales? Do you get sun there??!!    Sure you want to cycle with me?  
Sam and sjc - hi girls - any more thoughts on Tx plans?
Egg - wherever you are - lots of love

Later ladies

L

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lukey  sounds like your having a nice friday I;m a bit board of being at home now still have a thumping head though so better of in doors.

Tell me at what time do you have the HLM  is it B 4 your af just as your going to start?.. Just want to get mine in right at the begining of the new year .

Just off to sort out stuff for car boot sale  see what rubbish we can sell this weekend

pip pip tally ho


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lukeeeeeeee
Moving in 6 weeks is mad. Won't that clash with Christmas? And new job for DH to boot. You don't do things by halves do you? So where are you moving to? Hope weather was clement for your DH's fulll frontal flashing!!!  Bloody hell - you haven't got any neighbours nearby I hope!    

Think Nelster's DH must be here!

Will have to buy some orange items of clothing I think  ! Just planning our gentle cardio for the morning - will probably stay localish (Soho, Greenwich Village and NoLita) Need to buy a suitcase too. Sunny over here and relatively warm - am pleasantly surprised. Thank god I brought some sunnies! 

Time for a nice long shower.

ttfn
xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

She - sorry, since I've left work I don't seem to be abel to explain anything anymore    - we have sold house (fingers crossed), DH starting new job on Monday, have to find somewhere to rent in the next 6 weeks and then move into the rental 1st week of Jan. Actually now house is sold - all is breezy. As we will rent a new funky apartment rather than house (whilst we look for house we want 2 buy) DH can look at these when working and decide on which one to rent (once piccies vetted by me first of course!). I'm taking back seat on this as Tx comes first and am the new relaxed Lukey    (yeah right).

Nico - not sure what timings are for HLM on LP - but think I remember you saying you were SP? If so (like Welshie, Dolly and me), you need to do the HLM no less than 10 days before your AF (the one you plan to start Tx on). So I had mine a week ago and AF is due on Monday - if all OK with bloods will start Tx on the Tuesday (day 2) - does that help? As you had all th immune stuff too I woudl thoroughly recommend calling them up (got through 1st time today - pms much better) and asking them what your timetable would be as they might want to do something different with you and you'd kick yourself if you did not find out


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi All,

Massive congratulations to KLC..how fabulous!!! xx

Sam, I've got an appointment with Create next Thurs and waiting on my immune bloods back at argc so i'm a bit all over at the moment..If Create seem the best option I might take my results and run!!! (Bit naughty-but they're paid for and time/money is running out!)!!(did your impressed friends fall pregnant?)

Lukey(bit of a late reply...) I meant that it's ok to admit to being a Radio 4 listener!

Everyone's so busy- there's no time for Christmas! Moving, flights etc... best to all xxxxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi louby I for got you from my list this morning.

Thankx lukey I am On SP  so i will look at dates and give them a call as you know i never get lucky on the phones to them.

but I caqnt wait to have a date to look forward to as the salon will be so mad at christmas the time will fly by (I HATE CHRISTMAS) not a big fan of red at the best of times i have to be nice as i have a darling step son who is counting the weeks already and a DH who has to have the bigest tree Ba ba Humbug.

nico


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Nico - you are so lucky to have JJ - every time you post about him you so obviously think the world of him  

Louby - sorry but you made me howl with the KLC thing - thought you'd written KFC and that for some reason was soooooooooo funny (wetting myself as a type    ) - sure K will be delighted - in fact will text her now as she can't get on here til evenings and SO likes to be kept informed (a bit like my good self of course)

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Dh arrived...and I am now at work, with a big smile on my face! Poor DH has no luggage and turned up in his uniform that he has worn for 2 days travelling. Looked great to me though. Pale and quieter than usual but will just have to indulge him with some luurve! have left him- unwillingly- to sleep and sort out some food for us later. I will have DH, dinner and wine waiting when i finish tonight!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nell Yippee

bit officer and a gentleman how nice to have him back what time do you finish work?

Lukey  I am lucky to have JJ , he is a very special boy as he has been through a break up from the age of 2 so has had to ajust to a lot I some times don't enjoy playing happy familys and find it hard on holiday when people think i'm his mummy, But as he only ever calls me Knickers (Bless)  we do get funny looks. I miss him when he is not around and DH missis him so much he crys some mornings, I just hope we can replace those empty mornings with a baby soon.

Have turned lamb in to a curry so its rice tonight.

nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

finish at 8.30pm!! just talking to him now.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nell  , I hope your day whizzes past and that you don't have to travel to far home I'm sure you have so much to say  and talk about. and most of all one thing I'm not very good at LISTENING    DH says to me are you listening or just waiting to talk  

have a good nite and we are all looking forward to your up dates. XXXXX


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Whoops! KTC!(lukey)

Check out Zita West (although you prob all know her clinic-got a feeling i'm playing catch up...v fertility uneducated..spent the week on the web reading)

Have a fab evening we're off to walk the dog and grab a dvd (gone are the wild days of sp***ing money!)


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

ALSO!  I forgot from earlier.. whoever it was that was contemplating 2 cycles or 1 and a kitchen.... go with the cycles!  You can breast feed and eat out darling!!! xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Louby  That me with the kitchen thing I was more hoping that first cycle would work and I could plan new kitchen with the left over money while of work pregnant (in my dream world) and if you knew how much i love cooking and the state of my adopted kitchen from the blind decorators that had our house b4 US  you would understand   

nico


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Afternoon all, I hope everyone is well.

ktc,             many many congratulations on your two little ones.

Little Nell, not long now till you can go home and have a "hi, how was your day" moment I hope you have a wonderful time together  .

She, It is obviously warmer in NY than it is hear it was really frosty again this morning. I like the idea of a bit of a back rub on the plane, what a way to make the time go by   .  Unfortunately I do feel icky all day and was actually sick this morning   ! (sorry TMI) I'm not complaining though     We packed weeks ago as we thought we would have been long gone by now, so our house is a bit like cardboard city at the moment.

Nico, Congratulation on the money front that must be a big weight off your mind, you an now chill out and enjoy Christmas.   Lamb curry sounds nice.

Lukey, We nearly did what you are about to do, you will be in a very strong position to buy when you do find somewhere.  What a top pressie from your DH when you left home this morning    

Hi Louby, good luck with your appointment next week at Create, and with who ever you decide to go with. 

Welcome Back Dolly

Welshbird, ahhhh heat, I'm making the most of our central heating, when we move we wont have any heating either   . 

Hi to Lily, Sam, Mary K and Reena and everyone else who I have missed 

Well, I had my first scan yesterday morning, and not wanting to be out done by ktc I too have two sacks and two tiny little heart beats.        , My DP couldn't be with  me for the scan but when I phoned him afterwards he did a very long sort of very nervous laugh    
needless to say we are both ecstatic.  I also asked probably the most embarrassing question of my life, which was when is it safe to have nooky again and the lady doc said not for 12 weeks, I don't know what DP was more shocked at no   or having twins.   

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow- more twinnies-how fab!! CONGRATS on the twins....and just hang on for the nookie- it will be awesome by then!!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

More double trouble     

how wonderful BOG OF ARGC  buy one get one free


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks Girls


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Melster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE what is going on on here? Twin city or what?! - so pleased for you and DP - all your dreams come true; it must have been amazing to see on that screen. Hope the sickness isn't too bad and that you can enjoy the dreaming. 2 boys? 2 girls? one of each?    Lots of love
Nico - didn't realise JJ was so small when your DH went through the breakup - he sounds soooo cute (JJ and your DH  !)
Nell- great news about DH - did you realise you said you were having DH, dinner and wine later (I assume in that order?!  though would switch the wine and the dinner round myself)
Louby - yep Zita is the queen of babies when it comes to books - some good tips actually. I saw her nutritionist and her exercise lady as I wanted to be sure that my diet was good and that I did not lose weight (not a very big girl you see) - and both were excellent. Their acupuncturists are v expensive though. Def get the book.

Chicken thingy to do now if I can be bothered....

xx


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Nico! Doh!

I meant dont start the kitchen... which of course you wouldn't...my entire house is on 'make do' for now ( it's in an ok 'make do state).... oh wish i hadnt said a thing!  

Hurrah for twins! xx    x (and one for mummy)


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Louby don't be silly billy , I think we all have put things on hold for TX it takes over our lives .

meen while I have managed to do abosolutly Nothing today it was hard work but what the hell I have six stylist fully booked tomorrow so I will have a mad day at work.
I also have not had a drink for days  and have non in the house so I'm sober on a fri nite, weird...............


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Mel & K - don't know what to say except well done girls 

Can somebody tell me why I don't feel sick at all, and not even like I am pregnant?  I have sore hips but that's about it.

I was having another down day about Tuesday's scan today, and was panicking that my lack of symptoms means bad news   Dunno quite what to do with myself today.

Lilyx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh lilly , your fine every one is different


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Lily - pls don't worry - it's a myth that everyone gets sick when pregnant (just poor Mel) - none of my friends did and believe me I have loads with babs! When is the next scan? - Tues did you say? not long to go....I am sure that it must be a very worrying time but you've got over the first and biggest hurdle and you'll get through all the others too. Lots of love

xx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Lily

Please don't worry yourself, I was speaking to ktc yesterday and she doesn't feel sick either, so you are certainly not alone in having no symptoms.  Just try and relax  .  Tuesday will be here before you know it, and you'll be back on here telling us all about your latest scan


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

We will al stay together wont we even after xmas when i'm the only one left waiting to start , just had a panic that I may be the only one left and when you do that pop up thing at the begining of the page my name will be the only one at the top

May be I have been on my own for to long today getting all paraniod.

off to pull my self together and put the rice in the rice cooker


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- we start off together we finish together...and would I dare miss a recipe review from the mistress of culinary delights!!! No way


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll still be here Nico, have no fear

Nell, how have u managed to tear yourself away from DH?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

was that it  4 a friday nite 

off to work now and to MIL for car boot sale and to thank her for our tx money willbe back sunday

love nico

PS my MIL is the worst cook in the world (war child)


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2006)

I'll be here too Nico, fear not - good to see you and I are the early birds as usual.....


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

No alcohol for me either and my DH is rattling with vitamins- I've never been up so early on a sat am! x

...as for leaving the thread- I think we'll all be around for a while (hopefully something like 9 monthish)


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Dear all

Grrr, have had loads of troubles getting into the site the last few days, kept telling me 'user does not exist'  

Anyway, this morning seems to be fine, and would you believe it, I am in work, Yuk on A Saturday morning.  Slightly less yuk as had to come in to go for blood tests anyway, but still!

So I have a lot to catch up on, but need to get this darned presentation finished asap as its quite cold in the office and I am the only one here, the sooner I am back home the better.

Just a wee plea for advice though.  Started stims last night with  a Merional injection.  The needle going in was fine, didn't really feel that, but once I started to push in the fluid it started to hurt.  I can still feel it now, though its not pain anymore, just a 'twinge'.  I feel such a wuss cos no one else seems to moan about the stim jabs - any advice?  Am I doing something wrong?  Or am I just the biggest baby in the universe.

Semi excited and semi blue
Sencybil xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sency hun, where are you injecting?

I had a nice roll of fat around my tummy which was great for the stimming injections, but I also had that kind of pain with Merional (never with Puregon mind), so I actually think it's the drugs.  It stings for about 5 mins then goes away, and you can feel it dispersing?

If my experience is anything to go by, it would seem normal.  Try not to worry too much

Lilyx


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2006)

Sency - did they tell you to pinch? if not try that?

looks like AF is on the way ............. HERE WE GO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (bit scared now)


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Wohoo Lukey


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

fEEL A BIT LEFT BEHIND     just feeling sorry for my self this wee ill smap out of it when i have the cash in the bank   

nell will you be doing you TX this year or next , you could be my only buddy 

Mad saturday in the salooooon  One silly girl called in sick Fully booked (hangover ) Grrrrr she just lost her job    she was on her way out as it was 

all in a days work


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2006)

yeah give her the big E Nico : she deserves it   

you won't be left behind, wasn't She going in the NY too? Plus I still have to get a reasonable FSH test tomorrow (pls pls)

boring day today - ironing of all things! Just been to get more food as we seem to eat it all at the rate of knots...


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Quik visit whilst at work.
Nico- not sure when I will be cycling- depends on what is said at the consult next week!! EEK! DH is ok- quiet and very very tired. because his luggage went to UK he has no meds with him. he forgot the rule of travelling and to keep some on the hand baggage side!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Just me at work again- checking to see what news...and none!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

Morning!  

Lukey, good luck with your blood test - hope your FSH levels are nice and low and you get the go ahead to start.

Nico, don't feel left behind.  January will be here before you know it.

Sencybil, I inject in my tummy which I find less painful than my legs.  But I found that some injections were more painful than others... so hopefully that was just a one off for you....

I'm just back from a FANTASTIC time at Pennyhill Park... lots of relaxing and gossiping with the girls.  So feeling rejuvinated and ready to (hopefully) get going again next week.  I was sharing a room with a girl I work with, but don't know terribly well, she is 4 months pregnant and asked me if I wanted kids... so I told her (briefly) my ttc story and she was so shocked (I think she was sorry she'd asked!!!).  

Hi to all, and hope you're all having nice weekends.

lots of love
Dolly x


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Sencybil, A word on the 'pain' thing.. I always pinch belly fat (well my hubbie does,needles aren't my thing)..have bruised several times both cycles( think it's difficult if there's not much of you, i semi sit/lie,you know the position-the one we don't do in the bikini!, but check with the clinic if it makes you feel better (it's costing enough) x

Fab weekend weather-lovely!  Sitting here with herbal colour on my hair (DH out)..the things we do...i'll probably end up looking like a parsnip- v attractive x


----------



## Truly (Jun 13, 2006)

HIya
Can our moderator please move me to the DOWN REGGING section please.
Ta
Truly xxx


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi everyone - hope you're all well!  I've got to have another blood test tomorrow as apparently have not ovulated yet this month (day 34 and counting!), and have to get a very early train from south wales.  What time does the clinic open in the morning, or should I just go straight to the bloods place around the corner.  My train gets into Paddington at 730ish, so should be at the clinic by 8.00ish.  Any idea from those more experience than myself?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi girls

Dolly - you lucky thing being at Pennyhill - it is so FAB, you are right. Glad you enjoyed! 
Jeanne - good luck tomorrow. I would go to the clinic first to check they have sent your form round to the blood place. Sure they have, but you never know!
Nico - how you feeling today? Hope the cold has gone and you have something nice in the oven (so to speak)
Nell - oh nell - no need to ask where you are  !   Hope DH is OK and that you are able to talk etc. Not long til your appt now!
Welshie - you are so quiet - do you get the Sunday Times? Look at the 2nd letter in Mrs Mills - thought of you!  
Sency - hope the pinching is helping! 
K, Lillly and Mel - our inspirations - hope all is good with you and that your weekends have been nice   
She - when are you back? Are you on monitoring cycle when you get back?

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone?

Well AF tried to arrive yesterday but didn't really ......until this morning! So went in for my bloods and waited til 3ish for the results. Am v v pleased actually as FSH is 11 which is totally marvellous for me as it's usually about 12 - Mr T said I could wait another month or go if we wanted, so we're going! YIIPPPPPEE. Realistically I don't think I have many months left where it will be 10 or less, so 11 will do nicely. What do you lot think? So ..... back in tomorrow for 1st scan to check all is OK before the drugs etc.

Dolly, Welshie - hoping you get good results too next week   

Lukey


xx


Blimey its quiet on here.


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

I think that my body has gone to pot this weekend.

Today, I started feeling sick for the first time - I know I've been moaning about the lack of it, but it's not pleasant all the same!!

Yesterday, my hips had been sore for the 5th day in a row and my BIL & SIL had a party at their house last night which resulted in me standing up for about 3 hours (nowhere to sit).  Today I feel like I am 90 and the pain in my pelvis is so bad I don't know what to do with myself    

Sorry for the me post today

Lilyx


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh Lily - we can't have that...so here's some     to make you feel batter and some                       to make you laugh

L

xx


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi all argc ladies, I am still lurking, have just a few things to say

Lukey hurray!!! you've started, wishing you loads of luck for this cycle, yes it was right to go ahead, shall be watching your progress over the next few weeks 

Nico, hi honey, thanks for your nice pm, am feeling a bit lost too at the moment with no current plans for if/when I'll be having any more tx.  Make sure you are pampering yourself, you have all the facilities at your disposal so USE THEM!!!

Lily a big hug to you as you've sounded so down the last few days, hope the pain goes soon, am sure you are having another scan this week so good luck.  Also have been meaning to ask for ages but I think we may have met at argc one day during stims when there were 3 of us waiting until almost 6pm one night for a scan with mr T and we all had miles and miles to go to get home, was that you?

hello to all the other argc ladies, sorry no more messages, have got a follow up booked but its not for a while, not sure what to do next but shall enjoy spending some money on myself for a while,
egg


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

Egg - lovely to hear from you - so glad you are getting on with your life and putting you first! Good for you. Thnx so much for your kind words - feel millions better already! Pls stay around

Lukey

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi 

Just got back from MIL house DH did a car boot today and made £450 so he is giveing me some money to go shopping, I spent day with MIL who is just about to give us the money for \TX so I have put up with the bad cooking but she is good company we went to thebig M&S near her and had a good look about, 

Egg glad your still about lots of love to you

Lukey Go girl

lilly You said you wanted to feel sick     bless you have a good nite sleep 

Nell hope you have had a nice catch up with your DH and he is feeling ok.

Welsh chick where are you 

She "Have a nice day "

KTC
Dolly 
Jean 
Louby
sency
Truly
  

now who have I forgotten today thers always one

Nico  feeling better


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sam  its was you sorry


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry melmac Reena     

I'm exusted trying to remember  Im off to join DH in the bath


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

sjc too - you did better than me Nico, I forgot way too many people!

mmmmmmmmmmmmm bath with DH - now there's an idea

ENJOY


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Just came on line to try to keep up with all that is going on so apologise now but couldn't.

Be back tomorrow but for now just wanted to say congratulations to Mel - twins is fabulous.

Sam


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Sorry to be gone for so long - very busy weekend again.  Just run DH to station, bless him, he did not want to go.

Nico, its fantastic news about the money from your MIL.  How great is that.  You have a few weeks to get the new shop running smoothly, make sure your DH is OK and then start tx in the New Year with no financial worries and able to put yourself first.  Will be keeping my fingers crossed for one succesful cycle and a new kitchen   

Nell, so glad you and DH are back together.  Just being in the same country must make things a million times better.  Men tend to respond well to lots of sleep and sex, so go to it Hotlips.  

Mel - Fantastic news.  Twinnies aswell.  Has DH recovered from the shock yet?  I think my DH would pull me straight out of tx if he discovered that success meant no nookie for 12 weeks.  

She, there are such gorge interior shops around Soho.  I always fall for the most impractical thing to carry home on the plane - normally glass, bulky, fragile.  Its why DH loves me    Buy two suitcases.  Have a fab time and try not to scare the locals with your green-ness

Lily, keeping my fingers crossed for Tuesday

Lukey, of course I want to cycle with you.  Mad girl like you wont mind being seen around London with me and my pet sheep Doris?    So pleased your FSH was good and glad you decided to go.  You are racing ahead though.  It may be next Monday before I'm ready, will you still be up for Chrissie shopping and are we still allowed massages and things when stimming?

Dolly, pennyhill sounds fab and just the thing to get you all relaxed.  

Louby, you should go with the clinic you feel most relaxed about.  Esp. if your Chicago tests come back OK. When is your appt. at Create?

Sybil, I used to get really bad twinges when I was stimming.  Sometimes it was straight away and sometimes half an hour or so after.  This was with puregon & I used to inject into my stomach.  I was hoping that the Menopur wouldn't hurt.  I guess some of us are more sensitive than others.  

Truly, how long have you been DR?  Will you be stimming with me, Lukey and Dolly ?

Hi also to both Sams (shocking about the Viagra.  Did you ever re-check the price with ARGC?) and to anyone I missed, many apologies.
Off to cuddle poochy, he's feeling neglected.
Love Welshbird x


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

That's two sheep isn't it? Doris and Welshie    .

Welshie - I should be on week 2 when you start, so may have to go in more, but there is always time for coffees and shops (think the massages might be out though - not sure you're allowed - damn, as that was a v good idea)


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh No.   Was looking forward to a spot of pampering whilst I have no domestic duties to take care of.  

It will have to be retail therapy then  

Have you had your scan yet.  When do you inject for the first time?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

baseline scan tomorrow and 1st jabs tomorrow night I think! It's all come round so fast - keep having v positive moments then not so positive ones...I think I was more nervous for the FSH test than I was the fertilisation phone-call last time. I AM MAD (as you said). by the way you can ask about the massage - not entirely sure....did you read Mrs Mills??!!


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

No, no newspapers today.  Too busy and too far from civilization  

Was it something very hilarious about being Welsh?  Have you read any of the jokes on the Girl and Boy talk thread.  You will find 'The Farmer' very amusing


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi girls

Thanks for all the encouraging messages re the jabbing.  yesterday was much better, and tonight OK too, think I must have just hit a bad spot.  Still finding it quite a physchological battle though, all I can say is            o those who've injected progesterone, I truly don't know how you do it.  I'm usually a big toughie.

PS - I have fat galore, and I'm not just saying that!    Its just as well we don't need to inject into muscle, I'd have trouble finding any!

Yay Lukey, go girl go, a stim buddy for me!

Nico, glad you're feeling a bit better.  Sounds like MIL is worth the culinary hardship, I wish mine had a good point or two to redeem her faults.

Lily, hope the sickness is short lived.

Little Nell - hope dh is recuperating

Welshie - looking forward to meeting Doris, I have visions of her tied up outside the ARGC like a puppy at the village shop

Dolly - spa envy! 

Cor blimey, more twins!  Both fantastic and slightly scary! 

HI everyone else.

I have the week from hell coming up at work - 2 small workshops and one mega one, plus a training course on Tuesday.  When I get to Friday I will be one happy lady.  I'll check in when I can.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sleep and sex huh?!! DH should be doing pretty good then by now.   All is well on that front. Tomorrow we will see about getting his first appt for review here since he got back. So off to curl up next to my big hotwater bottle known as DH! By the way. any update on the meet up. We fly on Fri to UK and will have to travel in. Staying overnight near Marble Arch on the Sun night ready for an early start on the Mon. I have a contact lens check organised and then we have our appt near midday.


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Nell, glad to hear you are making the most of DH being around. 

I'm still up for Sunday afternoon or early evening.  It would be great if a few of us could get together.  Does anyone know if LPQ is open on Sunday?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi, LPQ is open on a Sunday - as you can imagine it gets pretty busy.  Not sure what time it's open till.

Nell, it must be lovely to have your DH home.  Enjoy!

Sencybil, glad to hear the injections are less painful.  Maybe you were a bit tense when you did the first one.  

Nico, sounds like your DH did very well at your boot sale.  Hope you get yourself something nice - you deserve it.  

Lukey, good luck with your scan tomorrow and happy jabbing! 

Love to all

Dolly x

PS: what date was the possible meet up?


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

The first meet up is on Sunday, then the next the Friday.  I think as someone suggested it may be best to make final arrangements by PM.  So who exactly is coming on Sunday?

Sam


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

Going in early to avoid the rush.....I can do Sun (LPQ is fine) but not sure if I will miss you all?? Will need to be gone from the Smoke by lunchtime ish ..... unless called back of course!!! 

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I can do sunday NOW as we have done MIL this weekend I can do sunday yipppppy.

So are we meeting for BRUNCH  then Lukey can make it . I will have to get rid of DH and DSS but im sure they can cope with out me for a few hours.

Off to make tea and back to bed . Dog had some of MIL liver and bacon YUK and has been rather fragrant all night


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I did not mean that Lukey had to make brunch just be there


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

Morning all... I'm hoping to have to be at the ARGC for bloods on Sunday so I can make brunch.

Just off to the dentist... one of my wisdom teeth has been playing up ... hope it doesn't have to come out - that would be all I need!









Talk later

love
Dolly x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I can make sunday- dh may/may not be in tow. depends on timings and location. weather dismal over here...off to brave the weather and do some food shopping, also got to go give my telephone service hell.


----------



## Truly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hiya
Welshy - I am on Day 4 of my dregging, how about you and Dolly, i lose track. 

I know I am not an avid poster, but may be able to come into London on Sunday too, could I join you all? And if so, what is LPQ?

Have a good week everyone.
Truly xxx


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Fab news Lukey...I'm (hopefully on my way in 3 wks)!!!!!!! Go girl!

Welshbird- I'm waiting on my immunes,supposed to have a scan wed at argc- but might hold off as I'm at Create on Thurs 1pm.I know it sounds a bit all over the place but there's only so much money and my eggs are a bit old and battered (I'd never have drunk shots ....

If you don't mind an 'almost ARGC' on Sunday, I'd love to come up whenever/wherever.

It's all going on!! Good luck to all! xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

Nico - could bring the brunch but not sure I could carry it all hun   - why don't we just have a "drop-in when you can at LPQ" starting at 11? then some can stay for coffee, some for brunch and some for lunch if they want? I am lucky as will (I'm sure) see K, Welshie, Dolly, Sency and (I'm sure?) Nico over the coming weeks or so anyway - also maybe Mel/Lily too? But please don't make the arrangements around me - if more can do the afternoon/pm go for that.
Nico - glad MIL over and done with, although of course she is a very kind lady despite her food  
Nell - glad DH is not too bad, bet you are excited about Monday? What time are you in?
Louby - so ARGC or Create then??!! - course you can join us! (and Truly)
Welshie - baaaaaaaaaaaaa

Just got back from ARGC - up at the crack of dawn as could not sleep - was dreaming about you lot/Mr T/jabbing and scans - nice. It was SO busy - anyway had scan, all fine and now waiting for the call later to tell me how much of the drugs to take. Like the nifty Puregon pen - never used that before. Now off to buy up Southern Water.....

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

can't have us at the bottom of the list...


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

What a day....saga with telephone dealt with. Direct debit and bank thing done. DH seen and meds sorted... food shopping to find the cafe with free food in the building is not running. DH was so cross as we were both starving, so we got some sushi and sat in the car after doing a mammoth 300euro food shop. Got snails and big prawns, and some lovely treats to have to ourselves. Piggies we are. Also got some of DH fav food. Which is marzipan... 
Am in around midday on Mon....scared!!


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Ooh do they do the puregon pen - I had that on my other 3 tx.  Its so easy, even DH can do it. All the talk of mixing and filling normal needles fills me with dread.

Nell, so pleased you are doing normal, couply things, you sound so happy.  Hope it rubs off on DH.  Less than a week to go to your appt.  I can understand the scared bit.  

Truly, our cycles will overlap, depending on how many days you DR for, we will be stimming at the same time.

Getting nervous now.  Can feel AF trying, worried about FSH levels and tx and leaving my home/dog for 2 weeks and failing and, and, and ....


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yay Lukey, go girl, go girl   

Very jealous of your nifty pen thingy.  Must admit I find all the breaking vials and drawing up and air bubbles a bit daunting.    Hopefully will see you soon - I am in tomorrow for a scan, but am supposed to be on a training course so wil be away as fast as I can manage.

Sunday is great for me, as I should be in doing double bloods.  Not sure if dh will be along or not, he can amuse himself, but only for a limited time  .

Running for train!

Sency xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

Nell, can't believe your appointment is Monday - it seemed to far away and now it's only a few days away... time really does fly.

Truly, I'll be doing the short protocol, so if AF arrives on time (usually does until the one time I want her too!) and FSH levels permitting I hope to be stimming by the end of the week.  

Lukey, great that everything was ok at your scan and you're starting stims tonight.  I thought the puregon pen was great too, much easier than the hassle of mixing!

Sency, good luck with your scan tomorrow.  Hopefully you won't have to hang around too long.  

Welshie, I'm worrying a bit about things too, what if this and what if that.... it is only normal.  And I can imagine it is worse when you're going to be away from home too. 

Trip to the dentist went ok - BUT have to have my wisdom tooth out, shouldn't be any problems so they will do it in the chair.  They wanted to do it on 24th November... I didn't think it was a good idea considering I could be close to EC by that point and could do without added things to worry about!  So looks like I'll have to do it in the new year and put up it until then! 

Love to all

Dolly


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

Welshie, Welshie, Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, Welshie (and Dolly) - I seem to remember a few weeks ago you said to me "what are you scared of?" and I said what you have just said. For us girlies who have tried before, it IS really hard to believe that it will happen...but we must let those wonderful stories ENGULF (like that word) us with hope.... but even more importantly, we must believe that it TOO can happen to us....because it really can. I can see a little baa-lamb right now scampering around those fields in the Valleys   . Don't be scared -we are all here to make each other laugh and to ask all the dumb questions whenever we like. You will feel loads better when you get more familiar with ARGC. In fact going somewhere new is, in itself, exciting and a bit of an impetus.....and when you've had the FSH test. I was walking when the call came through with the result and I jumped up and down like a mad woman and said thank you a thousand times (though not sure to who). DH thought I had lost it    Where are you staying when you are here by the way?
Nell - great news about DH - love sushi too. May see you Mon then if I miss you Sun?
Sency - just bloods for me tomorrow - will be in late as I don't have to be in early! Hope it all goes OK.

Anyway just Puregon for me tonight - 600 smackers to jump-start    my slow follies! Feel a bit like I'm in a dream.....   

xx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Wow. 600 !!!!!!!  MEGA DOSE.    Druggy!  Your follies won't know whats hit them  


I am staying in Clerkenwell - just across the road from where I used to live when I was a City Chick before I went back to my roots & got all country and woolly.  Very handy, Farringdon to Baker Street is just 10mins on those dirty yucky tubes.  Are you staying in London too Lukey ?  Dolly are you a London girl?
Have to pack my smart jogging pants for LPQ!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

no trackies allowed


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

You're so mean   

Just wait 'til that puregon starts working and you swell up like a balloon - we'll see who's in trackie bottoms first


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nel one week to go wow.

lukey  how very eggggsiteing.


looking 4 ward to sunday if i had the know how i would do a list but its not my thing

been  to primark with DH and JJ  i was the only one to buy any thing DH is far too much of a snob to buy clothes from there I love it however, lots of new tights and sock if I were really rich i would have a new pair of socks or tights every day and never was them just put them in the bin ^idiot.

so whos comming on sunday then? ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

do you get swelling with the P then Welshie?     - even being 8 3/4 stone I DO NOT WANT swelling. Did not have any SEs with previous Txs. Is Puregon bad then? What should I expect? BTW - you should expect (possibly?) a heavier AF after HLM - mine calmed down now -end of Day 2 - but was in full flow for past few days (felt quite therapeutic actually) - making room for the embies!

Somehow I don't think you are really a trackies girl.....

L

xx

(I am wearing them now for your info!! as lounging on sofa all night so allowed)

nico - eggggggsiteing


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Puragon never made my tummy swell(its quite big already) and i was on 900 aday for over 2 weeks , ? I think  I love the pen too my DH passes out at the site of a knitting needle so i have to all my own meds he can not even be in the same room when i'm doing it

winp


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

winp?


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Its probably just me, Skinny, don't worry.  I swell up at the drop of a hat.  I blame it on the IBS but its probably just greed, and I could, just about squeeze into my big jeans at the end of my last tx but I was on 450 for 14 days & felt very uncomfortable, so wore 'comfy' clothes.  Was expecting enormous harvest but only 6 eggies.

Welshbird x

PS  'comfy' = slob


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Evening!

I ended up living in my tie string trousers both times! (Pure lime are great (and i dont mean the colour)) 

I'm so excited for you Lukey... and I have to confess I'm not quite up to speed on everyones stages yet... I'm contemplating pen and paper when I catch up on the thread daily!!!

All change for me.. I'm having my scan at argc am as booked and also my app' at Create on Thurs with DH

So if anyone fancies a coffee Wed am? x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I had a lot of acupucture to help me deal with the drugs and had 16 eggs and did not feel uncomforable at all , I think I found i put on weight after my TX as I hit the bottle and food big time and have been unable to shift it (getting old) .

So

welshi are you comming on sunday ?? at least we will recognize each other although I may change to colour of my hair this week  it looks a mess at the moment not much fun beingmarried to a hair dresser..

I will be hooked on Get me out of the jungle crap As Jason is a friend of ours DH dose his hair  and his DP and kids, he is a very nice down the earth guy. he is doing it for the money £100k.  

nico


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

EXCUSE Me - Jason D is your friend Nico!? I soooooooooo fancied him when he was younger (and he should have married Kylie)    

Louby - glad you are having the scan - you may was well finish your monitoring sycle so that it is done - don't you think? Am rushing in and out on Wed Louby as have to be back here by mid am (also will be at blood place and not ARGC)

Welshie - I USED to be skinny - no more - though do remember feeling a bit larger when on stims last time (mmmmmmmm it's all coming back now....)

xx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Lukey, you need to get out more.  I'm sat here thinking 'Jason who?' and you've got poster of him still stuck on your bedroom wall.    

Nico, what an exciting, celeb lifestyle you lead 

Just me and the sheep here. 
Oh, have to tell you, new neighbour rang to invite me to dinner tmrw night, and added 'you're not vegetarian are you?' (could hear the disapproving tones) - when I admitted I was, she was very disappointed as was going to do beef from the heifer they killed at the end of the season      

OMG !!  Even if I was raging carnivore, couldn't eat meat after actually knowing the creature


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

if you were a meat eater and ate all the sheep around you then there would be nothing and no-one for miles and miles and miles.......
(PS only knew about JD as heard it on the rad)

[fly]BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA[/fly]


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I would not class Jason Donavon as an A list celeb but I did get free tickets to chitty chitty bang bang,.   

Welshi are a vegei?


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

For 25 years - the SHEEP are safe


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

what about the other 25 years??!!!!

Lily - good luck tomorrow for your scan hun (some of us are kind sensitive souls)


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

welshi  Do you eat fish  if not what fun  will have to have you and DH for supper , I have not done a vegi dinner party B4.

When are you free? ? ? ? ?


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Was that Radio 4, Lukey ?  




(sorry, v. late comeback!)


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

see you ignored my 1st question.....  

No was not radio 4 - only listened to that once and that was when the radio spirits took over... 

only on here talking to you lot as DH working hard at new job    (earning to keep wifey   ). Do you ever miss working Welshie? I miss the money and the banter and feeling a bit important (not that I was)


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

It's ok to make a late comeback Welshbird-I had it on good authority (JD in fact...and...wasnt he in Joseph not Chitty?)


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Really miss work.  Feel sort of less important.  Especially when people ask me what I do.  Not that it should matter what other people think, but it must look sort of strange, no kids, sat at home all day.  I get bored and find it a bit difficult to motivate myself, and yes, I really miss having my own money. On those cold winter mornings when it should be lovely to stay all snuggley under the duvet I actually feel guilty 'cos DH has to get up.  Not sure I could cope with the stress of tx and work, but some girls like Mel and K have been brilliant, I will do something post Christmas though one way or another.

On the subject of the other question; I was treating that with the contempt it deserved.


You were joking weren't you ?  


Nico - I started eating fish about 4 years ago.  Felt something was lacking in my diet.  Not a really wide range but I do enjoy it.  I would love to be a dinner party guest at Chez P - woud you DH mind strangers in his house ?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

welshi
I dont think we are strangers, and no he would not mind he has to meet new people all day and cut there hair so just meeting you and dh would be fine as long as you don,t want half a head a nd a fringe trimm before  pudding..

 

RUBBER FLOOR NIGHT MARE its all started to look marked got site meeting tomorrow 

off to help dh with some paper work


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

course I was joking you mad sheep woman............how long have you been off work now?

just been viewing the Puregon Pen video on the website to help me - it's v good......so off to try and jab

Nico - oh no - get your money back   

Later when black and blue (and swelling)

xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

All done - very high tech and quite complicated actually - think I prefer the old fashioned syringe   (though I would, being a non-techie) - celebrated with 2 (more) glasses of milk! what a fantastic life we all lead...

Anyway - off now ladies - bet you're all watching I'm a celeb.....

Sleep tight

xxxxxx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

The jabbing is quite easy with the pen, hold it steady and press slowly.  My problem was stopping my belly from wobbling - it always got a nervous little wobble when the pen approached.  A bit like giggling when you know you shouldn't. 

Good luck.


Nico, didn't it have a good coat of something?  I seem to remember a day when it was getting a finishing layer.  Sue ! Definitely !    

Well, I must away to my bed.  Big trip tomorrow to the slate quarry to pick up some tiles for the hearth.  Good luck for your scan Lily and to all you other ladies out there   

Welshbird x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Gosh ladies, so much chat!!    
Bit tipsy.   We opened a bottle of eis wine and had it with some brownies I made. We had a baked camembert with onion bread and prawn salad for dinner. DH in bed already. He has had a day he could have done without- high on the stress quota- but done now.
Meet up-How the heck will we all recognise each other....there has to be an easy way!!

I would love to give up work, I find I can happily spend the day doing "stuff". I would however miss the dosh.


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

Very scarey/exciting - went in for blood test today and thn got a phone call at 8.00pm saying they want to see me tomorrow as I'm ready to start down regging!  Bit of a pain as I have just arrived back in Cardiff, only to leave again tomorrow!  How long does the dereg stage take? When should I expect to start injecting?  So many questions!  Just wondered if anyone else doing the ARGC has got their drugs elsewhere, and whether this could start with the de-reg drugs.  I have heard that they have a hefty mark up there and at our consultation they said that we could get the drugs anywhere?  All your help and advice is greatly received as this is my first time.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi Jean

How exciting for you long way to travel I am not sure about the drugs but some one will know where they ar cheaper , I will look forward to the answer as i too will want to get my drugs els where. hope you have got a rail (young persons  ) card Are you comming on Sunday.

have given you some bubbles to help U on your way good luck with every thing

Nicola


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

Morning Nico - my fellow earlybird. How's the cold?
Jeanne - sure Lily can tell you more about the drugs - think she used someone in Fazakeley (where is that?)
Hi all you others having a sleep-in!

Off back in for a blood-test - back later

L

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lukey I'm all better now i dont think it was a cold just my body saying STOP,
good luck today 

Gott JJ so having pouched eggs on muffin and bacon for breakkii  yum yum bubble gum


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't think I'm going to be able to make Sunday - I think I'd better store my trips up to the big smoke for a few weeks!  It is a long way to go, but we decided that if you are going to pay the money then you might as well.  My MIL lives in Amersham, bucks, so I will be staying there for a while (hopefully when they are away!).  That also means that I will not be at work as well, so will hopefully relieve some stress etc.  Means we take a hit on the money front, but you've got to give it the best chance.  DH is telling me not to get to wound up and excited!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Jean   Wish i could give up work I would love to be a house wife (mother)  sounds like a good plan to stay nearer to clinic, shame a bout Sunday but its along way to come for a cup of coffee., goos luck for today

and any one who is being scaned or pricked today good luck I';m interviwing for new reception staff as my assistant is back to OZ in 2 weeks  I so so wish she was staying for my TX as she is the only one who can stand up and put up with DH and his work load and leaves me in peace.

My spell ck is not working so sorry from miss dislexic nico


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

Unfortunately it's not giving up work for good - I teach piano and singing to kids from home - so it's more like taking a few weeks out - I feel guilty doing it, but I think it's about time we put ourselves first.


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Good luck Jeanne,my downregging took about a week before the stim' but dont judge by that, the next cycle we didnt down reg at all! Best of luck! You really are in the best place! Make sure to rest up,rest up,rest up!!!! xxxx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

What a lot of you were up early this morning and    


Jeanne, way to go on getting started with your tx    


Louby, Nico, Lukey - when do you sleep ?  

Speak to you all later,
Welshbird x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Grabbing a few moments at work- wow things are moving along. Work is busy as folk are off sick. Getting away early today though so more quality time with DH. Expecting AF any time now, so will have to see what next FSH is. DH has started taking the wheatgrass/spirulina too!! Bless him. No pre AF spotting this month so the progesterone cream seems to have done the trick!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

Ooooooo Nell - great timing - will be v handy to have your bloods just before appt  .
Welshie - DH away at the mo so always can't sleep when that happens   plus had to be up early for blood test. Drove today and traffic was manic    - so back to training-it tomorrow. It's only an hour so don't know what I'm complaining about  .
Popped in to LPQ for a quick coffee and they do bookings but not sure if that is a good idea as people do not know when they will be able to get there etc? What does everyone think?   Plus we're prob too late now as it's Sunday and they do scrummy food and that's when everyone wants to have lunch out etc. Can see this going pear-shaped....
Jeanne - nice MIL plans!
Nico - I love your JJ stories they make me go all gooey-eyed  

Test went fine though 1st vein had nothing in it! (think I might have run out after the Chicago bloods?    ) It was very busy again - now I have to wait and see what I have to jab later.....

Lukey

xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

by the way - I am not totally thick - was joking about the vein....


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

I can make it any time Sunday... after tommorrows 5.30am alarm call! V excited.. booked acupuncture at Zita's afterwards..going to try to book acu weekly around app's.

Feel really positive at the mo... what with you guys doing so well and finding out about the 'natural' option, couldn't bear to go through it again and watch my little embryo's fall by the wayside one by one xxxx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello my lovelies.  I'm sorry to have been pretty much AWOL over the last few days.  Thank you all for thinking of me.

Well today's news is mixed.  I had a good cry when I left ARGC, but have calmed down a bit now.

OK, today there were definately 2 heartbeats there. Twin 1 is romping away and is already 13 mm.  Twin 2 is now 6mm long.  The doctor wasn't overly happy with twin 2 and says whilst it's still early days, there could be an issue and there's no guarantee we will get 2 at the end.  I had to go back for a repeat NK assay and a full blood count, as there is a possibility that my body is fighting them and that's why #2 is lagging behind.

DH is trying to be optimistic.  He has pointed out that they are both 4x the length that they were last week, albeit that twin 1 is still twice the size of twin 2.  

So it's a wait for the results of the blood tests and another scan next week to see what's happening.

Lilyx


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

Lily - so glad you are OK.

WOW - Mr T helps make a lot of heartbeats doesn't he?!! I can see that you would be concerned about twin 2 but it is such early days yet. I think it is quite common to have one smaller than the other at such an early stage. I suppose your inner-self though, is just trying to prepare you in case things don't go as smoothly as we all hope - hence the tears etc....understandable. I am sure I would be the same. Great news about Twin 1 leading the way though - obviously a future basket-ball player! Also - good about all the other tests, they are clearly trying to all they can to make sure it all works out OK. When do you next get scanned?

L

xx

PS

ooops tried to give you a hug smilie and nearly gave you a sha*ging one! - phew that was close! - here you go anyway


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Lukey

I think I'm so worried because I have no idea what size they really should be and all I have heard at the last 2 scans was "inconclusive" and "not happy".  I think that you are right, I am mentally preparing myself for the worst.

Next scan is booked for Tuesday.  My god it was a zoo in there today, packed when I got there, only 1 doctor doing scans.  Then I had to wait for the best part of 45 mins to get my forms for the NK assay, then the blood place was packed, so in all it took me about 2.5 hours from start to finish today.  

Thanks for the cuddles

How are you doing hun?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm Ok lily - thnx. What time were you in the blood place and what were you wearing?


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

I was in the blood place at around 10.45.  I was the miserable one in the red top and jeans!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

heeheeheeheeheehee - I was sat next to you - well almost!! (bar one, then another, old man who seemed to want to sit next to me on the sofa!) - I was to your right with jeans/boots and a black/khaki long-sleeved t-shirt thingy on. Dark hair to shoulders looking knackered! That baby was so cute that came in wasn't it?! We all immediately looked longingly at it didn't we!!! Your DH had a red top on too?

spoooky

Lukey

xx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Ahh no, that wasn't me, DH wasn't with me and I wasn't wearing a black/khaki top!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

no - I was! Where were you sitting? (read again as I don't want you thinking I was saying you were looking knackered - that was me too!)


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

I definately wasn't there when the baby came in.  I was in the back waiting room on the sofa.  Where were you?

I usually look knackered most of the time, although strangely or not in the last few weeks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

blast - I was in the front waiting room (same time) - on the sofa too. Weird as there was a lady in a red top and jeans next to me but it wasn't you - hey ho - prob crossed you in the blood room though - which cubicle were you in?

this is going to make exciting reading for the others when they log on - sorry girls!


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

The first one nearest the door. Were you in there when somebody was in the process of passing out at the other end?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

No! - OMG how awful. I was in the 2nd one! think you may have come in as I left - seem to rmeber a flash of red!

Can you help - what is the phone number for the cheap drugs man? I am on 600 Puregon a day and need to get an alternative quote before tomorrow....


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Fazeley is 01827 262488
Rigcharm is 0207 790 9150


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

This one is a quickie for Egg.  I just scrolled back and came across your post.  

Yes I was waiting for a scan around 5.30 one night.  We were waiting for Mr T and I ended up with Dr Amin instead.  I was having a conversation about travelling with a lady who was commuting from Stockport I think.  Was that you?

Lilyx


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

thnx Lily - just spoke to Ali - I love him already! Did you find everything arrived on time etc? This is sooo funny reading about who might have been sat next to who etc - I love FF

xx

Baa-lamb how were the slate tiles?    LOVE slate - we have it on our kitchen floor and under our woodburner


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Which one, they are both Ali!

If you mean Fazeley, I live a 30 minute drive away and he's open 7 days so it was dead easy to jump in the car and go and get stuff.  I was one box of Clexane short on the last prescription and he sent it recorded post the next day.


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Infact he's also found a supply of Merional if you don't want to pay ARGC's prices


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

yeah he said it was just in! Will get that and the Puregon from there from tomorrow onwards I think. It was Fazeley Ali. Have to fax by 1pm and then he posts for next day delivery in a cool bag! Service or what! Handy you living so near. On the Puregon alone it will save us quite a bit.


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah, Puregon is extortionately priced.  When he quoted me, the price was the same as the BNF price, so I believe that he doesn't have any mark up on it.  I think that his Merional was something like £8 a 75iu vial cheaper than ARGC


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

even with Ali - Puregon 900 is 300 pounds per vial! (can't get the pound sign on my keyboard - TECHIES where are you? How do I do this when the normal one won't work and shows # instead? Tried the # button in case they are reversed, like the " and the @ are!)


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Lily please try not to worry... I was reading right from the first few days they take in turns for the 'lead' in growth thats why they leave it to 5 days... a day 2 embryo can show better signs than another then all change in a few days... i'll have a look on the web for you on the web for 'average sizes' etc... are you 8 wks ( sorry trying to keep up xxx) look on it as growth spurts..

Enjoy your babies.Eat chocolate xx!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Bla bla bla dont you all go on    

SUNDAY

How bout I get there at 10.30 bag a table and hold court till one or more get there and we all swal mob numbers and we can text if one is running late or on ones way or not comming

nico


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

http://embryology.med.unsw.edu.au/wwwhuman/Hum10wk/Hum10wk.htm

dont know if it's a help lily x


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks louby, much appreciated


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

oooooh and twins are always smaller arent they?When I had my daughter they scared the pants off me constantly saying she was too small.She was 7lb 2 oz at 1 wk late and now she's going to secondary school next sept and she wears 8 yr old clothes(doll)x


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

and i didnt mean clothes that were 8 yrs old (shabby) ! x


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

Nico - sounds good to me! Sure I will be there not long after....how was your day? (don't have to ask Nell that now   )


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Can be there for 11...wherever there is?.....


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nico's day was fine 

, but walked home to fine i had left my house keys at work , dh at the gym so had to go back to work its only 5 mins but its dark and scary.

so went to the delli and got some fresh pumpkin pasta for supper i will make sage butter to go with it and rocket salad .

as for louby its a coffee shop on marlibone high street very french you will not missit  just come out of ARGC  and walk you will get there.

waching my hero heston on bbc 2 cant consontrait be back b4 bbc ivf i;m sure we will all be glued,

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

not charlton?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

no you Nipple owner of The Fat Duck Voted best restaurant in the world


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

Heston Nipple? No idea what you are on about.................................


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Evening girlies

How are we all?  Back in good ol blighty today. Will have to catch up on all the goss tomorrow as fighting to stay awake. Anyone watching A Child Against all Odds?  Meant to set it up on the Sky box but clean forgot so consequently have missed half of it   

Mmm, love the Fat Duck. Snail porridge anyone?

Hope everyone's well.

Catchup tomorrow.

Nighty night.
x


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi She, glad that you are back.  

Well I watched the beeb tonight, and I was confused.

They do a series about infertility and every couple in the first episode already had children!  

I really felt for the two couples with genetic abnormalities but the couple who did the gender selection really did smack of looking at the world through rose tinted glasses.  I was also confused that they hadn't selected a clinic yet she was already taking stimming drugs?  Was it me or was some of this grossly oversimplified?

Lilyx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I only caught the last half hour - was furious with the gender selection. Shocked in fact! How are you Lilly pie?


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

In short I had a bit of a mini meltdown today.  Went for scan, 2 heartbeats, but one embie half the size of the other.  Had repeat NK assay and full blood count.  FBC OK, waiting for NK assay results.  Suffering from information overload from ARGC, feeling much better now!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

WOW you girls have been busy chatting today....







I can't login at work (one of the big bosses sits right behind me and can see everything I do!) would if I could though.

Just wanted to say Hi to you all and will catch up with all your news tomorrow night.

till tomorrow....

Dolly x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Well hello dolly, are you still at work? What do you do?

Lilly pie, 2 little hearbeats is fantastic! Or should that be are fantastic!! It's early days no so I wouldn't be worried about size honey. Focus on the good stuff - 2 *heartbeats*! Mm, Kimi and Mika  I've named them already and they aren't even mine


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

Back from London again -hopefully won't need to go up for a while!
Sniffing three times a day now, and already getting slightly worked up.  My DH made me get a list of drug prices from the ARGC so here you all are -just to let you all know
Menorial 75u -20
            150u-40
Puregon 900u-360
Gonal F 450u - 180
Cetrotide/orgaleltron -40
pregnyl -15
suprecur -180
Hope this gives some of you an idea.  When I start stimming will they give me a prescription for a whole lot, or will it be lots of little bits as they might want to change the amounts - to many thoughts!

Hope you are all well and surviving the stresses and strains of everyday life.  Will post with a list from Ali's to compare drugs with once I've phoned up.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

M orning

she glad your back and the plane managed to take off with all your shopping, are you comming on sunday?

Lilly ..... just lots of love sweat heart.

Looking 4 ward to sunday meet up  My DH may come and pick me up with JJ if thats ok as we will no dout be off to 007 film over the weekend     



DAY OFF TODAY if there is such a thing washing house work and sansburys, 
I have done non of the above very much since shop opend,

so better start NOW  only saw last half of BBC last nite as DH came home from gym and draged me out for a Curry    he had not had lunch.....

be about today so see ya laters


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello my lovelies, sorry I've been absent for ages but I've had a nightmare 5 days in hospital 

Firstly, Lukey thanks so much for the texts, my DH felt like he already knew you from everything I said which is why he happily phoned a 'stranger' as you put it!! You're a real treasure my dear 

Well,not sure where to start.. we were away for weekend with uni friends in a rented cottage in Shropshire, all well until Saturday afternoon when I had crazy pains in my back and moving around to my front. It came on quite sudden and couldn't walk or move. Thankfully one of the guys with us is a very experienced casualty nurse and looked at me and made a decision to call ambulance immediately. I was rushed to Shrewsbury hospital where I was diagnosed with kidnet stones but as I'm pregnant they were unable to confirm by xray but ultrasound confirmed swollen renal tract. Anyhow, all they could do was manage my pain with morphine but again didn't want to give me to much as I'm 1st trimester.. I really wouldn't wish the pain of kidney stones on my worst enemy!

DH had a nightmare as he had to move into a hotel as we were nearly 3 hours drive from home. I was released yesterday as I hadn't had 'pain attack' for 24 hours and they think the stones (or possibly sludge as they nicley put it) had passed!. Frustrating thing was that I was in a surgical ward as admitted for kidnet stones but it took ages to actually see gynaecologist for pregnancy. Eventually saw one on Monday (she was less than useless) and had scan on Tuesday morning which confirmed still two heartbeats 

DH has been on phone to ARGC throughout and I have to say they were brilliant. Dr phoned him back, spoke to him by name and gave lots of advice (mainly don't let them internal examine her !!). Anyway, I felt ARGC were there when needed. I haven't got much more to add except that I'm glad that is over.. am now going to take the next few days to recover fully. Going in to ARGC tomorrow for a scan with them just for them to be sure everything is OK and Mr T's good work is still there.

Sorry for the totally me post but I wanted to explain.

Hope you are all well, there has been so much  I'm not sue I'm going to be able to catch up. but I just wanted to say *Lily* as She said, focus on the positive, seeing two heartbeats is very good. sending you 

Catch up with you all properly later

love

K xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

PS Jeanne, just to let you know my experience of drugs.  In the end I am really glad I bought my drugs from ARGC.  Because of the such intense monitoring I found out I didn't need many drugs.  If I'd gone out and bought a stash of drugs somwhere else as I started stimming I would have wasted much more money as I wouldn't have used them.  I ended up using only what they gave me initailly to last 3-4 days plus buying an extra 600 puregon (and I still have unused merional and puregon).  If I ever had to do this again the only way I would buy the stmming drugs elsewhere would be if I could get them myself on a daliy basis from somewhere like Ali's (I couldn't do this as I went back to work each day after bloods).  I know everyone is different and I guess that's why we all went to ARGC in the first place... good luck!


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Aww, K hun.  What an absolutely awful weekend.

I hope that you are feeling much better now 

Lilyx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Girls, sorry for the lack of posts, but have been very busy and left my blackberry in DPs car all week, so my train reading and posting has gone by the way side.  

Everybody has moved on so much in the past week, it's so exciting.

Good luck to Welshie about to start treatment, also Lukey and Sency for your continued treatment.  Lily I'm sorry you have been feeling down, I'm sure everything will be fine you are certainly in the best possible place.
She, welcome back, its good to have the green one back.  Little Nell you sound like you are having a wonderful time, I am so please for you, all the very best for Monday.  
Ktc, how terrible for you, you must have been so frightened I'm glad all is now OK. 
Nico, I hope your floor is feeling better, I bet a bit of Cilit Bang (spelling?) would do wonders for it.
Dolly Dee, I hope your choppers are feeling better and that it doesn't pain you too much till you have to have it out.

Hi to Louby, Sam, Truly, Jeanne and everyone else I have forgotten Sorry.

I have my second scan tomorrow, I'm still feeling pretty rough and very scared I am going to throw up on the person opposite me on the train each day  
We have had more good news, as we actually managed to exchange contracts yesterday and will be moving Friday, So I shall be joining the cold people as we have no central heating!!!

I will be even more awol than normal from Friday I but I will catch up when I can and I wish you all the very best with all your treatments.  My BB connection should be restored by the end of next week so I should be back then.
Take care all
XX


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi all,

Hope you're feeling better ktc-how scarey..

Hi Mel- glad you're ok, how eciting another scan  

I've just got back from the windy- had my monitoring scan- a ok egg/womb doing good... chatted to a few girls, i think they may log on later?.. saw my bloods in file back from chicago, all done in 4 days? hoping someone will give me a clue later when they call me with the hormone results-had acupuncture in Manchester St at Zita's (i know where Marylebone High st is now!..loads of learning!) the acupuncturist there (Jo) was lovely but I don't like Zita's prices much £85!.. going local next week £37, but i wanted to know what this one was like to compare ( feel like robin hood- plaguerising (spelling?) )...


love to all xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

Morning!

Blimey it's not boring on here is it?!!

K - so glad all is OK. Only too pleased to speak to your DH (how sweet of him phoning me just because I'd texted you with 4 words) You called me a little treasure; I will be pleased to remind you of this in days to come....  . Here's to hoping those stones don't come back
Lily - hope all Ok with you today and you feel a little bit more calm   
Mel - great news about the house - look forward to hearing all about it (morning prayers at 10 every morning?!)  
She - Hooorah you are back. WE HAVE MISSED YOU  .   
Nico - would love to see the lovely JJ in the flesh if I am still there then (on Sunday). How many are coming do we know? Think I will be on double bloods so may be able to stay longer  . Do you think we should book? Or is your original idea going to work do you think?   
Louby - yeah ZW acu is expensive. Glad you found LPQ!  
Jeanne - difficult one re: the drugs. Have decided to get all mine from ARGC til at least my 1st scan to ensure it is all going OK etc. Then will review! Only really concerned about the Puregon as it is sooo expensive for the dose I'm on
Welshie - so jealous of you living near a beach - bet it's FAB. Pls bring some photees of your new hosue so that you can talk me through the renovations (I LOVE all of that)
Nell - hope DH is still OK - are you at work?
Dolly - did you get AF as expected?
Sency - where are you? Working hard I expect? One more day to go? Guessing you must have had a scan by now? - hope all is well.
Hi truly - what's happening?!

Have I remembered everyone?  

Bloods doing what they want and just had my first "earlier" jab, as instructed. Will be in possession of lovely green cool-bag from now on...

Lukey

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Yo FFs

KTC  what a story you poor thing my mummy has Kstones and was taken in to hospital on xmas eve when i was about 15 I remember her being in so much pain she did not want to see me on Xmas day it was so upsetting DRINK LOTS OF WATER  and lets hope the are all gone what a downer on your weekend away

What dose LPQ stand for any way may be we should book but as i;m only 20 Min's away i can be there  any time but not sure how busy it is on a weekend .

Mel good your house move is OK why do you have no heating and are you moving in to new House or is this a stop over while work is done funny how us humans like to tip our life upside down at the worst point in our year.

I have has a wonderfull day 

all house ***** and span 
coffee with mad Max's mum The most disfunk family on the planet
More coffee and chat with Jason D's Partner while guy did her hair she is off to OZ this weekend with the children all paid for by ITV    money wasters

trip to suppermarket  that is now like a hypermarket and they have moved every thing  
Home to bake have made 
2x carrot cakes One for JJ one for work
Lasagna for JJ
large pot of chili for DH.

Now I am off to take Stella pig dog for a walk

not suer how many are comming Sunday 

SAM is normally miss organiser and she has not been around for a few days

Lets start a list

NICO
LUKEY
SAM i hope as she started the whole thing
welshbird
She H
Nell
Lilly
louby

think dog herd my thoughts and is wagging tail by the door so better do list later 

Nico


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

Am loving that I am in capitals ......

You make me scream Nico - namely : Stella pig dog, Yo, Mad Max's mum  

LPQ = le pain quotidien : are you going to call them?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

Ooooooooooooooooo - I am a GOLD member!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Wasn't he the dodgy character with the large appendage and a DUtch accent??


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Nell, just read your post as Shirley Bassey started belting out Goldfinger on Radio 2 - wetting myself!!


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Ladies, what a lot of  - nearly 5 pages in less than 24 hours, I can't keep up 

Mostly about what Lily and Lukey were wearing  

K, you poor thing. My heart goes out to you. I had kidney stones about 15 years ago and also spent 5 days in hospital. I used to wake the entire ward wailing at night when the morphine wore off! How scarey when you are just pg with such a precious cargo. Glad you are on the mend. You will be sore and stiff for a while longer I think. 

Lily, keeping my fingers crossed you. Are they going to do another scan for you soon to help put your mind at rest.

She, welcome home. Did you purchase lots of lovely stuff ?

Lukey, Mel and K used to get a little stimming dance and I realised I had never done one for you, so here you are;

[fly]   [/fly]

     

Dolly, have you started stimms yet?

Big  to everyone else. Heads all over the place at the mo' so bad personals, sorry. Trying to pack and leave house tidy. Will chat later,
Welshbird x


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Nico, sorry I can't make it on Sunday.  It's my BIL wedding party on Saturday night and seeing as I cancelled trip to Mauritius for the actual wedding (I would have been 5 weeks preg flying) proably best that I go and stay for the family thing on Sunday.  Guess where I'd rather be

I'm meeting up with Lukey and Mel for coffee after scans/bloods tomorrow at LPQ, everyone else welcome, just let me know and I'll send you my mobile number.

Yeah, well remembered Welshbird: here's a stimming dance for Lukey                                                                                   

K xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

LUkey   if you ar there tomorrow at LPQ why dont you see if you can book a table for 10.30 sunday 

ktc sorry you can not make it But i under stand however i would rather be in Mauritius 
 

dog walked and  floors mopped feet up with cup of Earl Gray and a soggy hot cross bun i found while sorting out the freezer this morning.

where is that green Girl Jet lagged me thinks


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

I am overwhelmed     - thnx K and Welshie   

Nico -that is just too good an idea and one that I could clearly not think up for myself - will do and will report back Cakemeister


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

cakemeister- haha- I like it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

Just for you Nelst


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

OK i have had enough of day off now want dh to come home BOARd

I was just looking in on some of the other posts on a few other clinic site all they talk about is TX and all the do is hug and send hugs 

no cooking 
no sheep
no heating
no rubber floor
no HLM's

they just don't know what they are missing,

what would we have done with out each other

nico

sending you all a big HUG by the way


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

don't get too excited nico... England footie match tonight! x


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

HELP ANYONE!!!!!!! JUST HEARD FROM THE CLINIC- ASKED WHAT MY FSH LEVELS WERE LAST WEEK AND THEY SAID 19.5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That sounds awful!!!!! anyone know what that means?xxxxxxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh poooooooooh  better cook up some thing good for supper and put a bottle in the fridge for me (dh has given up drinking Its been 2 weeks now) 

dam dam dam football


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Loubs mine has been 13 for a long time and the clinic don't say to much

i take Agnus Castus Berry  from heath shop it is ment to lower it 

FSH can chnge each month ARGC sometimes make you wait each month to see what is the best month for TX 

thats all I know
dont worry what els did they say


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

Loubs (like it)

Did you say this was the reading they had taken for you this month? Or was this the last reading you had? 

Basically they (and most clinics) want it as near to 10 as possible. As Nico the Cakefreak says, it varies every month so they will aim to treat you with an FSH that is as good as poss for you. This is with the aim of getting best eggies poss. I had a weird one just the once too.

Nico - you're right we have a great thread. You lovely FFs keep me smiling everyday - agree that our cheeky/downright rude? approach is better than the love approach

xx (but I do like to do kisses)


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you girls- it was taken last week on day 2 monitoring,but I asked today what they were, now that i have half a clue and they checked.Has anyone ever been that high? I feel like a record breaker! Is it to do with quality of egg? Sorry to bother you but i feel like a hillman imp among astons!


And yes you're right! I love the thread! Big up for you guys! xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

Essentially FSH is considered to be a marker of ovarian reserve - ie the state and quantity of your eggs. I wouldn't read into it until you have had a few more Day 2s done to compare it to. I def feel it is best to go into Tx with the month when it is lowest - my previous cycles def went with FSH - ie the lower, the better eggs/fertilisation wise etc. Were you desperately wanting to go on your next AF? because if you were, then they will want it to come down on your next day 2. Relaxing, de-stressing, taking funny potions like Nico says can help some people.

A difficult one Louby but it's important that you know how the discussions will go etc next month.

L

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Get ready for the science Loubs
your overys are like a factory Get it they have to produse eggs its there job they clock in clock out with the boss
we shall call him FRED FSH for short he lives in a place some where in your brain at the begining of your cycle he gives out orders for the factrory to make eggs is they are slow and getting a bit over the hill he shouts and them to work harder and he shout and shouts till he has to give them a big kick up the bum the kick up the bum makes them do there job but pushes up the levels that FRED gives off in our blood.

so thats how and why your FRED can be different each month lets hope you r fred will be a good boss and give the factory a christmas bonus

hug hug kiss kiss


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Im going to see a chinese man as soon as possible!

Can I get them down or is that it? One too many sambuca! I wish my mother had told me! I was halfway through my first cycle when she told me menopaused at 39!  

Damn working, damn money,damn not trying before xxxxx


Thanks for everything- im off for the night.. got a date with the kleenex xxx

Take care- thanks again xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Girls, Hope you're all well.

Lily, good luck with your next scan.  Hope the little one catches up, everyone is right though try not to worry too much, you have two heartbeats and that is what really counts.

She, sorry - I wasn't at work when I posted last night.  I'd been to the gym and then by the time I'd done dinner and eaten it I didn't have time to read all the posts.  But just to answer your question, I work as a PA (3 days a week) for an investment bank.

Jeanne, thanks for the drug prices it will be a great help.  I'm contemplating getting my drugs from Ali's in Shadwell, last time I was on 600 of puregon for 12 days... as you can imagine it cost a small fortune.  The only problem is they can change your dosage daily and on my first cycle they actually changed my drug half way through.  

KTC, hope your feeling better.. sounds like you've had a nightmare time.  Great that you got to see the heartbeats again though... and you get to see them again tomorrow!

Mel, hope your scan goes well.

Lukey, good to hear everythings going well for you.  I've got one of those natty little green cool bags too - they're a godsend.

Welshbird, no sign of AF today (typical!), what about you...?

Louby, sorry can't help with FSH levels.  Although a friend of mine went to the ARGC a year ago and when her FSH was 10.2 and she was told she couldn't start that month.  Which has worried me a bit because mine was 9.8 last cycle. BUT, I have to add that she went on to cycle with high FSH and it worked for her and she now has a beautiful baby girl.

Nico, please can you add me to the list of people coming on Sunday.  And I love your FSH explanation... it's much clearer now!!!  Hope Fred is good to my factory workers this month!

Well, as I mentioned earlier AF has done a runner... I'm a 28 day girl until the month I want to start!  Oh well, must try not to think about it and hopefully she will come soon!  

love to all

Dolly x


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

thank you nico xx

feel like a twit x


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

I think Nico's been on the wine early - Fred !!!!!!!!    


Can I add my theory;  The FSH is your bodies own 'puregon' or whatever, it rises as we get older and head towards menopause - a fluctuating FSH level is a sign we are getting older, what joy! - so, if we have a high FSH level naturally then our bodies respond less well to the levels of drugs given to us.  Making it difficult to stimulate the ovaries and give them the extra push to produce multiple eggs.  Thats why the clinics don't like it when your FSH is high, 'cos its difficult to achieve the masses of eggs they like to see, but Loubs, as Nico and Lukey both point out it goes up and down each month.

   for Lukey


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

my consultant used to say that a higher FSH is an indicator that your brain has to try harder than normal to get the ovaries to function as we would like. Please don't panic Louby - you need to do a few Day 2s and see how they are. If you' re lower next month then all should be fine for treatment.... and you will ahve some good eggs too - maybe not loads but you only need one. I have a friend who has an FSH of over 20 regulalrly and she had 2 boys naturally.

  for you too Welshie (not sure why - other than that I am a blo*dy nice person obviously.....  )
Nico - FRED is excellent you should write stories for seriously ill kids - explaining what is happening to them etc (not that I'm saying Louby is a kid    )

xxx (more kisses) - oh is that why Welshie?


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Skinny 'I like kisses' Lukey - its not 'cos I fancy you more than the others


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm back from the bathroom... thank you all so much! I love Fred.S.H!

Night all.. dh home and being lovely.Going to crash with him

Love to all xxxx

Good luck with bloods, scans etc tmrw xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

nite nite loubylou

DH doing private client tonight she is very important (apparently) she has some thing do with milk cartons tetropack or something Any hoooo he forgot it was football tee HEE  la la la la  I can wach what i want.

loubs Glad we could be of somew help


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Think its time for me to go and flop in front of the tv.  Sure AF is on the way so need to get myself packed and on a train tomorrow.

Nico, did you get your rubber floor sorted out ?

Dolly, any sign yet   ?


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Gosh.... rubber floors to cakes to FSH levels and all in a couple of hours.. you're all mad mad mad mad mad mad mad mad mad... but fab!  A god send!

K xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Welsh, no AF for me yet.... I had mild cramps through the night and was sure she'd come today.... but she must have got lost!  I even put on my favourite white knicks today to tempt her....

Good luck with your bloods tomorrow.  Hope FRED sorts it out for you!!!!

If AF before lunch tomorrow I'll go for bloods at lunchtime... but am I right in thinking if it comes in the pm the next day counts as day 1?  

love
Dx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Dolly,

Didn't think of the favourite frillies   - have been twingey for a couple of days so have the greying Bridget Jones on.  Typical woman - sulking cos she's not got the right outfit on!

A little AF dance for us;  

    

I will not make bloods 'til Friday now anyway, so sort of hoping she will hang on one more day so FSH levels look a little better (so she probably won't !!)

You are right about start time, has to be full flow before 1pm to count as Day1

Lukey, hang on, we are on our way ........


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

when you see me you will fancy me more


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Blimey chatty lassies, by the time I have read a page, you have written another!!!!

Count me in for Sunday, how will I recognise any of you?

Louby, Wheatgrass is supposed to be great for bringing down FSH.  Also acupuncture.  More controversially DHEA, which is only available on prescription here, but you can get it sent from US.  I can tell you a website if you want.  (PM me)  Suggest do your own internet research and decide what you think.  Got into all this when stupid NHS doc told me I had low reserve  because he had read across the wrong line on my blood test and was looking at progesterone number (can you believe it?).

Lukey - how's my stim buddy doing?  Why do they do that early inject thing?  I had that on Saturday.  Also why all the water?  First thought was that it is to fluh drugs out of system, but why not just give less drugs?

Dolly, hoping AF arrives ASAP, Wlshie hoping she arrives tomorrow too!

Have to agree re being great range of subjects on this thread, also would also prefer a bit of honesty and realism (said in a nic way of course) to constant lovey huggy everything will be fine platitudes!

Nico, please update us on the floor!!!

No footbal in this house btw, am watching Friends, need something 'light'.

Oh no, its 8:30, time to start mixing my vials and potions.......

Had scan yesterday, they said its going OK, have reduced my drugs and am up to 4L water, nightmare.  Live in toilet.  Well not actuall IN it, in the cubicle obviously.  Am running big workshop from 12 til 5 tomorow, and only solution I can think of is a bag!!!!

Will become proper buddy again after Friday I hope.

Lots of love from 
Very crap poster

Sencybil xxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Wotcha y'all

Wot is this love affair between Welsh burd and Lukester?? Think I'll be at the ARGC either tomorrow or fa fa fa Friday. AF arrived while I was on the treadmill - completely unprotected    Trying to work out what time she arrived though - did 80 mins cardio and started working out just before 11am.... Might be best to count tomorrow as day 1.  Does it make a huge difference when the test is done?

Sorry for crap personals today - will get back to norm in a couple of days hopefully.

McKtc, hope you are on the mend. Must have been a frightening time for you and your DH. 

Won't be able to attend the Sunday do as have lunch plans already but bound to run into some of you at the ARGC.

Great FSH lesson Nico - love it.

So who is stimming?  Lukester are you sniffing? Welshie?  Is Cybil still sniffing or is she jabbing?  I am completely lost as to where we all are   

Nellster, how are you and hubster?  Hope you're doing lovley coupley things  

Woman on Birth Days has just given birth to a 9 pounder!  Gosh, he is so cute! Sniff

Lilly and Melster, hope you're both kewl. Melster, did I read that you've got 2 little ones too? Have had to scan pages and pages as you all talk so much  

Yeah, plane just about managed to take off with all the crimbo shopping. Am so ashamed - only bought 3 pressies and far too much stuff for myself. Too many shops in Soho within sauntering distance of hotel.
Just going to check the footie score and will be  back soon. Great finish by Roonster earlier! That boy!

Oh Cybil, just caught your post - how's the water drinking going?  4 litres !!!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Sency, a quick one.. the water is to try and reduce your chance of hyper stimulation (OHSS), if they tell you to increase fluids I suggest you do it, I'm so glad I did.  I think MrT decides by your oestradiol level.  By the end of my stimming I was on 7-8 litres of water a day and I think Mr T was worried I would develop OHSS (quite rightly I guess as I had 32 eggs).  Anyhow, it's a total bloody pain but do it if you can.. oh and don't forget the litre of milk   

Good luck with your stimming

K xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

She  - welcome home!

I'm stimming hun - started on Monday  
K, Mel and I are hoping to have coffee tomorrow at 10.30ish - come and find us if you are in?
Of course Welshie and I aren't having a "thing"   - she is a girl (some say a sheep funnily enough  ) and so am I (a girl)   , plus we don't even know each other - dduuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrr    It's because I said I liked doing kisses after my name  
Glad shopping good   

Lukey

(more kisses)

xx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome back She.  So fess up, what did you buy for yourself?

On the water thing. I know why we do it, just curious about how it works......?    Of course I'll do it.  If Mr T said pee in a silver bucket an drink it, I probably would!  Anyway, I'm not coasting or anything, so can't be too bad yet.

Ktc - how did you feel before EC, were you in a lot of discomfort?

Time for my bedtime Ovaltine, the last 200ml of milk.  

Sency xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

DH has eyebrows in his hairline after reading these posts....he is excited at the thought of maybe being in the same location! I called him a perv...we are having a lovely time. AF is teasing and trying to put in an appearance so I will get vampired again to check good ol' Fred. I supp wheatgrass and spirulina for my levels. Also heard about DHEA but it made NO difference to my last cycle for me...


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sency,

I believe that the water keeps the Oestradiol levels under control.  If they go over 15000 then it's OHSS I think.

Lilyx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

My posts keep getting lost in the ether  
That's two gone so far - rage, rant!
This is a test post...


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

loud and clear green one,,,,


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

so much  

I can't believe that no-one else has commented today on A Child Against All Odds last night!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Bloody hell Nellster - where did you get those lips from??

Lukester, no downregging for you then? That's nice. If I go to the ARGC tomorrow will come and find you all. Which day is best though - tomorrow or Friday?

Mmm, bought loads including a huge pair of sunnies. However, have since found out that a pair of shorts I bought are cheaper over here - grrr

Why so much milk? The mustachioed prof said that nothing could be done to improve egg quality on that programme yesterday


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah, did anyone else watch it? There are a couple threads about it on Fertility Friends. I'm sorry but I just can not support the woman who has 4 lovely boys and wants a girlie girl. It just makes me so cross


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on for a while.  I don't think I will be coming Sunday because I found out a couple of days ago that a friend has terminal cancer.  She is young with small children and hearing this news has really put my own problems into perspective.  My head is just buzzing with it all at the moment and I just don't feel very sociable.  So I apologise for not coming especially as I was the one who instigated it all but I am sure you will all enjoy meeting up anyway.

I'm sorry but yet again I don't have the time for personals for everyone (or the memory more like).

Lily - I will keep my fingers crossed for twin 2 but I have heard several stories of small for dates and everything has turned out fine.  I purposefully didn't watch A child against all odds because I always think these programmes actually make it all look easier than it is and I want to shout out "it couldn't have happened like that".  Also because I saw it was about gender selection...

Ktc - Sorry to hear about your hospital stay - that must have been very scary for you.

Hello to everyone else, I am reading and thinking of you all.

Sam


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

the early bird's two-pennuth (whatever that is)...

1)the couple wanting the girl were living in a selfish bubble - as has been said on one of the other threads : a baby is a precious gift, whatever the sex, NOT an accessory. I was appalled that they were going to just throw away all of their embies (had they got more) if they were all boys. I feel so sorry for the boys they have - especially the younger ones (bless their hearts). I also felt for those couples who can not make embies at all, the thought of someone potentially having loads and then having them discarded was terrible. 
2) I'm totally fine with PGD for the disease screening thing and my heart went out to Maisie's mum and dad  
3) What I REALLY wait to know is, if sex selection is banned over here (agree with this) and they started drugs before they selected a clinic - WHO prescribed them the drugs, because if it was a UK clinic, surely, with their intentions so clear, they were aiding and abetting??! (any policewomen out there? lawyers?!)

          

Lukey

Can't wait to meet K and Mel and She if we get our acts together. She, it won't make the blindest difference which day you go in - will be crazy either way. Forgot why you are going though! If it's day 1/2 bloods, go in today if AF was yesterday or today (before 12pm).

xxx (an extra one today)


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning Lukester

Will go to the ARGC tomorrow as am assuming that AF didn't show up till midday. How on earth do you wake up so early when you don't need to?  I'm only awake cos I made DH some sarnies this morning - ham, rocket, avocado and black pepper on Poilane's rye with some cherry tomoatoes on the side.  I'm treating him like a surrogate child  

Going back to bed - working from home today  

Sam, so sorry to hear about your friend. How awful for her and her family? I can't imagine what they are all going through. And yes, it does put things in perspective. Makes me appreciate how lucky we are to have our health and each other. Hope you're ok hon.


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Just a quick one before I head off to create... Thanks to all- nico your story was great  

Sam I'll be thinking of you

She- I count day one as the not very nice one so if your 'gym' day was light then Friday would be best.. but call them.I always say we pay thema fortune- ring ring ring!!!

Love to all, will jump on later and look forward to sunday.

Again- thank you

Hillman Imp


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Gooooooooooooooood morning 

what a darl rainy day wish i did not have to leave the house.

Ill have you do my sandwich she very nice

sam, so sorry you will not be coming on sunday hope your feeling better soon i'm sure you will be a great support for your friend.

the little morning coffe group today hope all is well at LPQ

be back laters


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

AF is here full force today- so bloods tomorrow for one last check. Not sure they will be back intime unless I put urgent on them.


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sam, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend.  As Nico says I'm sure that you will be a great source of support to her.

Take care & speak later

Lilyx


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

Morning Girls... just a quickie as I'm in work... just wanted to let you know that AF arrived this morning so am off in a mo for my day 1 bloods (please let my FSH be low!).  Welsh, looks like your AF dance did the trick!  

Sam, so sorry to hear about your friend.

will login in later... 

Love
Dolly


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sam, just read back- lots of talking- sorry to hear about your friend. You are right about it putting things in perspective. Hugs


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Had a heated discussion in work today...about IVF. Hard for forces to access it. Although some trusts fund there is no funding for those who don't happen  to be in a catchment area in UK for it. In Germany there is nothing as MOD does not fund it. Talking to GP's about it- what fun!! grrr


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

AF has been busy flying around on her broomstick  
1st day bloods??
Confused - how come Dolly?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

About to ask same- mine are being done tomorrow.


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Me too!  AF is here.  Will have to be Day 2 bloods for me.  Trying to get house sorted and on train.  poor dog has seen the the dreaded suitcase and isn't happy at all  

Sam, very sorry to hear about your friend.  I am sure there will be other times when we can all get together.  Thank you for helping organise Sunday 

All, must dash.  Loads to do, but will be in touch when I get to London.  Hoping to meet up with anyone going for bloods on Friday morning at LPQ

Love Welshbird x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Me too.
How's the hubster Nell?


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Welshburd, what time are you going? I'll be there first thing as have a pedi at 10:30. Mind you, what time is first thing? 8am?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hubster is ok- as long as he is not stressed out. He is spending a lot of time sleeping and just vegging out- he often has done nothing when I go back after work, other times he has washed and ironed everything! no rhyme or reason to it. Meds continue so hope they will kick in soon, he will see another chap next week to talk through THE PLAN?? if there is one!
Wow loads of us bleeding- thought that only happened if we in physical proximity!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm sure he'll feel ok soon - sounds like he's unwinding which is great. Would be nice if you could go on a mini break - somewhere warm as sunshine always helps.

So who's the alpha female?

Oooh, the doorbell. See you later.

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Was top I ordered from netaporter. Saw it in NY but had sold out. Will have to hide bag from DH...

No one around to play with this afternoon


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home this way ------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=74294.0


----------

